# Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von OC der CPU und GPU [Letztes Update] Nintendo nimmt dazu keine Stellung.



## Shinchyko (10. Mai 2013)

*Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von OC der CPU und GPU [Letztes Update] Nintendo nimmt dazu keine Stellung.*

Das Nintendo unter anderem wegen seiner doch recht geringen Leistung Probleme hat genug Einheiten zu verkaufen ist jedem bewusst. Auch Spielehersteller scheuen die Wii-U, was sein übriges zur aktuellen Krise führt.

Jetzt soll Nintendo laut TV Tropes History: Main / WiiU mit dem neustem 3.0 Softwareupdate nicht nur die Software sondern auch die Hardware deutlich beschleunigen.

*Die CPU soll von 1.24GHz auf 3.24 GHz und die GPU von 550MHz auf 800MHz übertaktet werden.

*Zur Erinnerung welche Hardware in der Wii-U Steckt: (Quelle: Wikipedia)


CPU: IBM PowerPC-basierter[27] Tri-Core Prozessor mit dem Codenamen „*Espresso*“[28]
3 Kerne mit 1,243125 GHz Taktung[28]
PowerPC 750-Architektur mit mehr Cache[28]
(ähnlich der CPU von Nintendo Wii und Gamecube)
Out-of-order Execution[28]
27,73 mm2 Die-Fläche[29] gefertigt in 45 nm[30]
 
 

GPU: AMD-Radeon-basierter Grafikprozessor[27] mit dem Codenamen „*Latte*“[28]
Taktung: 549,999755 MHz[28]
integrierter eDRAM[31]
GPGPU-Feature[32]
146,48 mm2 Die-Fläche[33]
(eDRAM: 40,72 mm2; Rest: 105,76 mm2)[34]
 
 

Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GByte RAM[32]
bestehend aus vier 512 MB großen DDR3-1600-Modulen[35]
64-Bit-Speicherinterface mit 12,8 GByte/s[35]
1 GByte sind für das OS reserviert[32]
bei Spielen teilen sich Haupt- und Grafikprozessor 1 GByte RAM (Unified Memory Architecture)[32]
 

Dieser Schritt würde die Wii-U ja gleich um ein vielfaches beschleunigen und denk ich doch mal die PS3 und Xbox 360 hinter sich lassen.

Softwaretechnisch ist das sicherlich im bereich des möglichen, aber ob Nintendo sowas wirklich machen würde ist doch eine ganz andere Frage. Das Netzteil hätte genug reserven und auch die aktuelle Abwärme ist zz. ja nicht so besonders hoch. Mehr drinne wäre schon denke ich mal, die Technik wäre ja da. Nur dan ein solch gewaltiger Schritt? Es stellt sich die Frage warum Nintendo wendan nicht schon vor Release einfach etwas mehr aus der Hardware geholt hat?

Ich halte das für ein extremes Gerücht, aber in jeder Aussage steckt ja oft genug auch ein kleines bischen Wahrheit. Nintendo weiß ja am besten das die Wii-U so wie sie zz. it ein Flop ist und etwas machen muss, wenn sie gegen die aktuellen und neuen Konsolen halbwegs standhalten soll.

Vlt hat jemand von euch schon andere und bessere Quellen endeckt die das Gerücht stützen?
Und ob diese extreme übertaktung wirklich im aktuellen Geheuse möglich wäre? Wäre sehr Interrresiert mit euch darüber zu diskutieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich wird weiter gesucht und geupdatet sollte sich etwas bestätigen usw.

*Update:*​
Allem anschein nach scheint es ein, zugegebenermaßen "übertriebener", Fake zu sein. Nichts desto trotz wohl ein heiß diskutiertes Thema. Etwas mehr Leistung wünschen sich offensichtlich viele für "BigN". Soweit bekannt steht aber immer noch eine Stellungname seitens Nintendo aus. Fragen sollte man auf jedenfall mal  (Hoffnung gibt es immer)

*Update Nr.2
*
Ich habe nun eine Anfrage an Nintendo bezüglich der Gerüchte geschickt. Fragen kostet bekanntlich nichts. 
Diese Mail ist auch bei Nintendo angekommen. (Gerade die Bestätigung bekommen)

Darüber hinnaus kristalisierte sich in den zahlreichen Kommentaren folgendes herraus: (Ein großes Dankeschön an die PCGH Community an dieser Stelle)



Das anheben des CPU & GPU taktes ist in diesem maße nicht möglich. Etwas mehr Takt aber könnte durchaus drinne sein.
Ein weiterer Kern (der 3te) könnte wohl von Nintendo freigeschaltet worden sein, nachdem man erstmal die Stabilität getestet hat.
Wegen der massiven Beschleunigung des OS der Wii-U. Es könnte wohl tatsächlich so sein, das Nintendo sehr viel Potential aus dem OS gequetscht hat. Da hat Nintendo wohl nicht die Hausaufgaben gemacht, wie wir das alle gewohnt sind.

*Letztes Update:*​
Habe nichts desto trotz versucht mit Nintendo Kontakt aufzunehmen. Gefragt habe ich ob Nintendo ggf. Pläne zur Übertaktung hat, ob es eine Übertaktung gab oder aber evtl. nur zusätzliche Reserven (z.B zusätzlicher CPU Kern freigeschaltet) hat.. in verbindung mit der allgemeinen Softwareverbesserung versteht sich. Folgende, wenn auch natürlich schon im vorraus gedachte, Antwort habe ich bekommen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Biesenbach!
> 
> Danke, dass Sie uns geschrieben haben.
> 
> ...


Damit ist das Thema nun endgültig vom Tisch. Mehr als versuchen kann man es ja nicht. 


Gruß Shin


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die Spieleentwickler alle ordentlich gearbeitet haben und das nach der Beschleunigung noch alles läuft wie es soll.
Ansonsten kommen da noch viel mehr Updates.


----------



## OdlG (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Das wäre ja wohl ein Wahnsinns-Update. Ich wünsche es mir für Nintendo, da ich die Wii deutlich sympathischer als die anderen Konsolen finde. Aber ich habe auch starke Zweifel an diesem Gerücht!


----------



## Locuza (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

1. Das ursprüngliche Design CL750 was im Laufe der Zeit modifiziert wurde und häufig geshrinkt hat eine kurze Pipeline, hohe Taktraten sind nicht zu erwarten und physikalisch ab einer Grenze nicht möglich. 
Kommen ARM-Cores, Atoms oder ein Jaguar locker auf 3 Ghz und mehr?
Nein, 1-2 Ghz sind Erfahrungsgemäß möglich, alles über deutlich 2Ghz wird schon seine Probleme machen und irgendwann deutlich mehr Spannung fordern und irgendwann breaked das einfach. 
3.2 Ghz kann man bei der Wiiu-CPU ins Reich der Phantasie schicken. 

Die Wiiu CPU wird übrigens in 45nm gefertigt und ist nur 27nm groß. 
Da ist keine Power oder special sauce dahinter. 

2. Die GPU würde die Taktraten wahrscheinlich schon annehmen, aber wie versorgt man 40% mehr Rohleistung?
Mit 12.8 GB/s Arbeitsspeicher? 
Oder übertaktet man den Arbeitsspeicher auch noch am besten um 20-40? 

3. Die PS3 hat ein 380 Watt Netzteil und Real 200 Watt verbraucht, aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass Sony nur wegen Unlust gemeint hat, dass sie ihren Cell nicht auf 6 Ghz übertakten sollten, obwohl das Netzteil es schaffen würde. 

Offensichtliche Troll-News. 

Ach und bevor ich etwas vergesse, es gibt auch schon paar User die haben ihre Wiiu vor und nachdem Update auf den Stromzähler gelegt. 
Ergebnis, beide male 32 Watt verbrauch. 
Damit auch wirklich ja niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass wäre allen logischen, physikalischen Gründen zu trotz der (System-) Architektur noch möglich.


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> 1. Das ursprüngliche Design CL750 was im Laufe der Zeit modifiziert wurde und häufig geshrinkt hat eine kurze Pipeline, hohe Taktraten sind nicht zu erwarten und physikalisch ab einer Grenze nicht möglich.
> Kommen ARM-Cores, Atoms oder ein Jaguar locker auf 3 Ghz und mehr?
> Nein, 1-2 Ghz sind Erfahrungsgemäß möglich, alles über deutlich 2Ghz wird schon seine Probleme machen und irgendwann deutlich mehr Spannung fordern und irgendwann breaked das einfach.
> 3.2 Ghz kann man bei der Wiiu-CPU ins Reich der Phantasie schicken.
> ...



wärend des zocken oder einfach so im idel..kann ja sein das die erst beim spielen hocktaktet ?


----------



## AMD (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Ich halte ein bisschen mehr Takt für CPU und GPU garnicht mal ausgeschlossen aber so wie hier angegeben?
Die CPU wird bestimmt noch 2 GHZ mehr bekommen.
Von 1,24 auf sagen wir mal 1,6-1,8Ghz beim CPU und GPU von 550 Mhz auf 650 Mhz.

Das halte ich noch für einen realistischen Sprung und würde zumindest etwas mehr Performance bringen...


----------



## Locuza (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Ingame natürlich.


----------



## Netboy (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Alles Klar, und die Xbox360 wird im Rahmen von Windows Blue einfach auf 9,6 GHZ übertaktet  und läuft noch ein paar Jährchen


----------



## Atma (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



> Die CPU soll von 1.24GHz auf 3.24 GHz


Natürlich . Mal eben 2 GHz drauf packen geht ja auch so ohne weiteres. Und wer oder was soll das kühlen? Etwa das kleine Kühlerchen in der Wii U? Made my Day


----------



## Shinchyko (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Atma schrieb:


> Natürlich . Mal eben 2 GHz drauf packen geht ja auch so ohne weiteres. Und wer oder was soll das kühlen? Etwa das kleine Kühlerchen in der Wii U? Made my Day


 
Ja ungläubig binsch ja auch^^ Aber plötzlich macht Nintende Bäms, ein secret Knopf wird frei, drückt man drauf entwickelt die Wii-U urplötzlich ne Wasserkühlung und dan gib ihm xD


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

aber wieso sollte man dann sowas verbreiten  ? damit der kauf angekurbelt wird oder was ..lol



Zitiert aus einem anderen forum 


_zu der frage "warum nicht gleich so" fielen mir ein paar erklärungen ein

die wohl wahrscheinlichste wäre dass das system vorher vielleicht nicht stabil genug für die hohen taktraten war
eine  weniger wahrscheinliche wäre die dass nintendo vielleicht versucht hat  die wahren spezifikationen vor der konkurrenz zu verstecken

aber wie gesagt, erstmal mit vorsicht genießen

möglich  wäre es schon, vor allem wenn man sich die niedrige leistungsaufnahme  des systems und den für 35 watt leistungsaufnahme doch etwas groß  dimensionierten kühlkörper ansieht (mit kühlern dieser größe kühlt man  heutzutage 60-70 watt GPUs, z.B. die HD 7750) 
auch ist das mitgelieferte netzteil in der lage 75 watt zu liefern, daran würde es also auch nicht hapern
aber ein sprung von fast 2Ghz erscheint unglaubwürdig                      _


----------



## Locuza (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Kehool gehört wohl typisch zu der Fraktion, NEEEIN man kann es nicht ausschließen und wir wissen noch gar nichts!
Logik sagt Nein, aus die Maus.


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Das Nintendo unter anderem wegen seiner doch recht geringen Leistung Probleme hat genug Einheiten zu verkaufen ist jedem bewusst. Auch Spielehersteller scheuen die Wii-U, was sein übriges zur aktuellen Krise führt.


 Das ist totaler Quatsch. Das hat mit der Leistungs nichts zu tun. Es werden ja auch viele Spiele für xbox und ps released, obwohl diese technisch hinter der wii u liegen.




> Dieser Schritt würde die Wii-U ja gleich um ein vielfaches beschleunigen und denk ich doch mal die PS3 und Xbox 360 hinter sich lassen.


Ja und nein, da die wii u, siehe oben, jetzt schon leistungsstärker ist.

Das man den chip in der Form so hoch übertakten kann und dieser dann auch mit der Standartkühlung läuft, glaube ich nicht. Die News ist irgendwie ziemlich herbeigezogen, insbesondere die ein und daraus resultierende Herleitung, welche völlig falsch ist.
Gibt es irgendwelche vernünftigen Quellen? Die gepostete ist ziemlich, nichts sagend, wie ich finde.

MfG


----------



## Locuza (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und nein, da die wii u, siehe oben, jetzt schon leistungsstärker ist.


 Auch dazu, ja und nein. 
GPU Stück besser, CPU Stück schlechter, Arbeitsspeicher liefert wenig Leistung, eDRAM puffert.

Edit: Den doppelt so großen Arbeitsspeicher will ich aber natürlich nicht unterschlagen.


----------



## chiquita (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

die Wii U CPU nutzt Out of Order Befehle zumindest der Prozessor, der ist selbst mit einem Kern der mit 800 MHz läuft gleichzusetzen mit einem Kern der XBox 360 CPU der mit 3,2 GHz läuft, denn Rest kannst du dir ja selber denken.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Dass die Taktraten der WiiU mit einem Firmware Update gesteigert werden, ist nicht abwegig. Schließlich ist das nicht das erste Mal, dass dieses bei einer Konsole gemacht wird. Bei der PSP wurde der CPU-Takt von 233 auf 333 Mhz gesteigert, wenn ich die Zahlenwerte noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Klar ich mache aus einen Golf 3 gleich mal einen Porsche 911 warum denn nicht ?! 

Freunde der 1.April war schon lange ! Wenn Nintendo echt einen Zocker Konsole auf dem Mark bringen hätten wolle hätten die das gemacht und die Wii U raus gehauen. 
In diesen Sinne gute nacht !


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Klar ich mache aus einen Golf 3 gleich mal einen Porsche 911 warum denn nicht ?!
> 
> [...]


 
Weil der Motor beim Golf 3 quer eingebaut ist, die Bremsanlage passt aber mit Adapterhülsen und längeren Schrauben an einen Golf 3 VR6


----------



## Alex555 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

ich warte schon darauf, dass innerhalb der ersten Tage nach dem OC Update die ersten Leute ihre kaputte WII U umtauschen  
Wie sollen denn alle CPUs eine Übertaktung von 2GHZ packen, ohne die Kühlung zu überfordern. 
Wenn dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass eine überarbeitete Wii U rauskommt (vllt. irgendwann in diesem Jahr) mit einem Die Shrink und besserer Kühlung, die dann von Haus aus übertaktet wird. Aber per Software update fernsteuern finde ich extrem unwahrscheinlich. 
Eine Art Turboboost wäre da viel wahrscheinlicher


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Als echte Nintendo Fanboy sag ich mal: Stimmt.

Wenn wriklich, dann hol ich mir die WiiU vill doch noch.


----------



## DaStash (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Die wii u braucht kein oc. In vergleichbaren Spielen mit ps3 und xbox360, sieht sie jetzt schon teils deutlich besser aus, bei gleicher, bzw. leicht besserer performane. Dennoch erhält sie nicht die gleichen Spiele und das hat mehr etwas mit Entscheidungspolitik zu tun. Beispiel cryengine 3, welche bekannter Maßen auf besagten anderen Konsolen läuft. Laut EA aber nicht so wie gewünscht auf der wii u, wo aber Entwickleraussagen von crytek in die andere Richtung gehen und von einer erfolgreichen Portierung sprechen.

MfG


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

So einen großen Sprung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber es wäre trotzdem ein genialer Trick um die Konkurrenz zu täuschen. 
Nur wie sollte man sicherstellen das alle Geräte mit der höheren Taktrate stabil laufen? Sonst gibts noch eine Rückrufaktion (wie bei der Xbox als das DVD-Format geändert wurde und die alten Boxen die Spiele nichtmehr lesen konnten), was sich sicher nicht Positiv auswirken würde.

Gibts eigentlich schon Firmware Hacks für die Wii U? Damit könnte man sowas doch jetzt schon testen.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

2 GHZ halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Eine Art Boost für CPU & GPU kann ich mir allerdings vorstellen.


----------



## Locuza (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



chiquita schrieb:


> die Wii U CPU nutzt Out of Order Befehle zumindest der Prozessor, der ist selbst mit einem Kern der mit 800 MHz läuft gleichzusetzen mit einem Kern der XBox 360 CPU der mit 3,2 GHz läuft, denn Rest kannst du dir ja selber denken.


Ich bin leider die falsche Adresse um so einen Quark glauben zu können.  



DaStash schrieb:


> Die wii u braucht kein oc. In vergleichbaren Spielen mit ps3 und xbox360, sieht sie jetzt schon teils deutlich besser aus, bei gleicher, bzw. leicht besserer performane. Dennoch erhält sie nicht die gleichen Spiele und das hat mehr etwas mit Entscheidungspolitik zu tun. Beispiel cryengine 3, welche bekannter Maßen auf besagten anderen Konsolen läuft. Laut EA aber nicht so wie gewünscht auf der wii u, wo aber Entwickleraussagen von crytek in die andere Richtung gehen und von einer erfolgreichen Portierung sprechen.
> 
> MfG


Die Ergebnisse sind inkonsistent. 
Bei den ersten Spielen hatte die Wiiu-Version häufig mehr Frame-Rate Probleme als die PS360 Versionen, sei es Batman, Mickey Epic 2, Mass Effect, ein Sonic Spiel oder vielleicht noch ein paar Spiele. 
Trine 2 war ein guter Port, Batman hat FXAA und etwas mehr Beleuchtung, dafür ruckelt es stellenweise. 
Ansonsten waren die Versionen grafisch meistens identisch mit einigen FPS-Problemen bei der Wiiu. 
Need for Speed Most Wanted war auch ein sauberer Port, läuft flüssig, hat bessere Texturen, aber in dem Spiel erkennt man allgemein wenig Unterschied, allerdings wurden im MP 2 Spieler gestrichen, es sind 6 gegeneinander, nicht mehr 8. 

Die Metro-Entwickler haben dazu ja auch schon einmal gesagt, dass die CPU schrecklich langsam ist, was logisch betrachtet auch stimmt. 
Die Just Cause Entwickler meinten ihre Dev-Kits verstauben, sie meinten Nintendo sei schwer zu erreichen. 
Wahrscheinlich hat Nintendo einen schlechten Channel zu Devs.
Ebenso hat die Wiiu kaum Marktanteile, da ist es verständlich das viele Publisher kein Risiko bei der Portierung eingehen. 




Ralle@ schrieb:


> 2 GHZ halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
> Eine Art Boost für CPU & GPU kann ich mir allerdings vorstellen.


 Kannst du auch vergessen. 
Da eine Konsole ein Real-Time-OS laufen hat und gewisse Berechnungen garantiert werden können, koppelt man oft bei Konsolen-Spielen die Game-Engine Routinen an die Frame-Zahl.
Weniger Frames haben ein langsameres Spielgefühl zur Folge, mehr FPS einen viel schnelleres. 
Das ist nicht häufig so wie am PC, wo mehr Frames flüssiger wirken, sondern es läuft dann einfach schneller, wie vorgespult. 
Boost ist in dem Sinne Müll. 
Man bräuchte schon garantierte Clocks. 
Möglich wäre es schon im Nachhinein die Taktraten zu verändern und dann 2 Spieleprofile zu führen. 
Eins für die ersten Spiele und ein anderes als Standard für neuere Spiele. 
Aber 2 Ghz sind unmöglich.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Quelle nur irgendein Wiki wo jemand diese vermeintlichen Infos kurzzeitig mal reineditiert hat. Mittlerweile scheinen die Infos im zugehörigen Artikel auch nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein. Von daher würde ich sagen da hat sich jemand nen Spaß erlaubt.


----------



## JanHasenbichler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Naja für Nintendo wäre es sicherlich eine super Sache, aber solche Sprünge werden wir wohl nicht sehen.


----------



## Shinchyko (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Quelle nur irgendein Wiki wo jemand diese vermeintlichen Infos kurzzeitig mal reineditiert hat. Mittlerweile scheinen die Infos im zugehörigen Artikel auch nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein. Von daher würde ich sagen da hat sich jemand nen Spaß erlaubt.


 
Gerücht bleibt eben Gerücht. Bis auf diese Seite habe ich auch nichts gefunden, daher war ja auch mein Aufruf das vlt ihr nochwas Glück habt. Etwas mehr power würde ich mir shcon wünschen, dan hätte die Wii-U einen Kaufinterresenten mehr.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Gerücht bleibt eben Gerücht. Bis auf diese Seite habe ich auch nichts gefunden, daher war ja auch mein Aufruf das vlt ihr nochwas Glück habt. Etwas mehr power würde ich mir shcon wünschen, dan hätte die Wii-U einen Kaufinterresenten mehr.


 
Najaaaaa  es ist eben auch immer ein wenig davon abhängig was die Quelle ist. Wir hatten hier vor ein paar Monaten mal einen User der hatte irgendwas von ner GTX790 in seiner Signatur stehen und hat irgendwas davon gefaselt, dass man in 2 Jahren alle jetzigen Grafikkarten wegwerfen kann weil er nen ultrageheimen Oberguru kennt der ihm das im IRC verraten hat... Da wäre auch kein Mensch auf die Idee gekommen das für bare Münze zu nehmen. 

Zum Topic:

Ich halte es aus den bereits genannten Gründen für relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass sie der Wii U via Patch mehr Leistung verpassen. Die HW-Specs stehen normalerweise schon lange vor Release fest und ich glaube nicht, dass an dem Gerücht, wenn man es denn so nennen möchte, etwas dran ist.


----------



## DaStash (11. Mai 2013)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Gerücht bleibt eben Gerücht. Bis auf diese Seite habe ich auch nichts gefunden, daher war ja auch mein Aufruf das vlt ihr nochwas Glück habt. Etwas mehr power würde ich mir shcon wünschen, dan hätte die Wii-U einen Kaufinterresenten mehr.



Wurde schon als fake erkannt. Siehe wii u news.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Gamestar ist auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen: Wii U - Prozessor und Grafikkarte durch Update angeblich stark hochgetaktet - News - GameStar.de

Bester Satz: 

_"Die AMD-Grafikkarte Radeon High Definition mit dem Codenamen *»Latte«* habe einen Sprung von 550 MHz auf 800 MHz gemacht." _


----------



## Shinchyko (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wurde schon als fake erkannt. Siehe wii u news.
> 
> MfG


 
Man dankt


----------



## chiquita (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Naja eigentlich wurde es nicht als Fake enttarnt. Auf der Seite der Quelle fand einfach nur ein hitziges Gefecht statt , wirklich klar ist die Situation eigentlich immer noch nicht, da müsste wenn schon Nintendo ein Kommentar dazu geben oder ein Hacker wieder die Eingeweide überprüfen, die Taktung der GPU halte ich für machbar, was jedoch den Prozessor betrifft ist schon auf Anhieb zu erkennen dass es ziemlich weit her geholt ist, max. 2 GHz sollten realistisch sein, sofern Nintendo bereits ursprünglich die Konsole für solch einen Takt ausgelegt hatte, schließlich war es beim 3DS genauso, dass nach einem Jahr durch das hinzuschalten eines nicht benötigten Chips die CPU Leistung um 25  gesteigert wurde.


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Finde ich uncool wie ihr den Poster dieser "News" teilweise fertig macht - und das die Beiträge der Leute die ihn "flamen" teilweise auch noch "geliked" werden.  


Ich selbst bin ein Early Adopter der Wii U, und diese angebliche Fakenews sind eigentlich nichts neues.

Die Taktraten der Finalen Wii U Version liegen ja auch deutlich unter denen der Devkits ( IMHO war die CPU bei den Devkits auf 1,8 Ghz in der letzten Version ).

Schon im Februar 2012 gab es die ersten Gerüchte das da noch was dickes kommt was die Firmware betrifft. Und das obwohl die U noch nicht im Handel war. Mal sehen ob ich den Link noch finde.

Alles in allem weniger Lachen und mehr die Augen aufmachen. Da könnte noch was großes kommen von BigN.


----------



## Locuza (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Finde ich uncool wie ihr den Poster dieser "News" teilweise fertig macht - und das die Beiträge der Leute die ihn "flamen" teilweise auch noch "geliked" werden.
> 
> 
> Ich selbst bin ein Early Adopter der Wii U, und diese angebliche Fakenews sind eigentlich nichts neues.
> ...


 Also ich habe nicht geflamed, sondern den Quark Inhalt. 
Troll-News war nicht auf den Newsschreiber bezogen, sondern auf denjenigen der das überhaupt erst verbreitet hat. 
Falls ich angesprochen wurde. 

Und war die Taktrate für die Wiiu bei den Dev-Kits wirklich auf 1.8 Ghz? Quelle wäre sehr interessant. 
Das Design sollte nämlich dort in dem Bereich schon langsam seine Grenzen finden. 

Und ich müsste erst einmal aufhören zu weinen, bevor ich meine Augen aufmachen kann.
Was Nintendo sich bisher geleistet hat ist unglaublich, so kann man einfach keine neue Konsole launchen. 
War desaströs. 
Irgendwann kommt halt noch Mario3Du, Zeldau, Mario Kart usw. 
Hoffentlich auch neue IPs, Project X sah interessant aus. 

Aber die Wiiu bewegt sich Richtung Gamecube-Niveau bzw. ist da sogar darunter, die Frage ist ob es so bleibt oder die Wiiu besser abschneidet.


----------



## chiquita (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

@Locuza : Man kanns auch übertreiben, wenn man nach der Logik geht hätte die PS3 kläglich versagen müssen und die Xbox 360 ebenfalls, die hatten auch nicht mehr Spiele zum Release und auch nicht mehr Verkaufte Konsolen im selben Zeitraum und von der Leistung kann man ebenfalls sehr Schlecht auf den Erfolg schließen, siehe GC, die war der PS2 Hardware technisch haushoch überlegen hat sich aber weitaus schlechter verkauft.


----------



## Locuza (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



chiquita schrieb:


> @Locuza : Man kanns auch übertreiben, wenn man nach der Logik geht hätte die PS3 kläglich versagen müssen und die Xbox 360 ebenfalls, die hatten auch nicht mehr Spiele zum Release und auch nicht mehr Verkaufte Konsolen im selben Zeitraum und von der Leistung kann man ebenfalls sehr Schlecht auf den Erfolg schließen, siehe GC, die war der PS2 Hardware technisch haushoch überlegen hat sich aber weitaus schlechter verkauft.


 Das Problem ist die heutige Zeit. 

Als die PS3 und Xbox 360 rauskamen gab es Spiele die sich klar differenziert haben von der alten Generation, besonders grafisch natürlich. 
Z.B. UT3, Assassins Creed, Resistance Fall of Man, Trackmania, Kameo usw. 
Es gab allerdings auch sehr viele Monate fast nur 10-20 Spiele. 
Die VKZ waren ja auch  relativ schlecht. 

Die Wiiu hat dagegen bisher nur Portierungen von bekannten Spielen bekommen und paar zerquetsche Spiele die für die Marktdurchdringung weniger von belang sind. 
Die Grafik ist auf dem Niveau der Current-Gen, also technisch und spielerisch hat man hier bisher 0 Anreize sich eine Wiiu zu beschaffen. 

Zweitens hat Nintendo ein großes "Internet-Problem". 
Sony und MS haben 7 Jahre lang Kundenbindung betrieben. 
Ich finde meinen Account, meine Achievements und meine Freunde nicht bei Nintendo, ich finde sie auf Xbox-Live oder im PSN. 
Mit PSN+ ist man ja ähnlich gebunden an seinen Account, wie mit Steam, ohne geht halt nichts. 
Nintendo hat nichts ähnliches aufgebaut und dank der schwachen Wii-Technik haben auch die meisten Multi-Titel gefehlt. 
Klar das die ganzen Käufer von damals jetzt alle unter Sony und MS aufgeteilt sind. 

Die Wii hatte einen Trumpf, sie war kostengünstig, klein, leise und hatte Motioncontrol. 
Das war ein Casual- und Family-Boom sondergleichen.

Das Wiiu-Pad dagegen hat deutlich weniger Anreize, ebenfalls herrscht Casual-Flaute. 
Smartphones machen den Markt auch arg streitig. 

Also, man hat schwache Hardware, man hat eine schwache Inet-Acc-Userbase etc. 
ABER man hat 1 Jahr Vorsprung. 
Was ist hier extrem wichtig um bedeutsam zu sein und im Jahr 2013 Marktanteile zu gewinnen?
Natürlich den Markt nur so mit guten Spielen und einzigartigen Erlebnissen zu überschwemmen, man muss überproportional mehr leisten als damals vor 7 Jahren. 
Man kann es sich einfach nicht leisten fast 6 Monate nichts zu tun, außer sein OS endlich mal zu fixen, damit es statt 60 Sekunden "nur" noch 20 Sekunden beim Laden dauert. 
Was die anderen 7 Jahre davor gemacht haben interessiert in dem Vergleich weniger, im Jahre 2013 ist die Ausgangssituation eine andere, man kann sich nicht das gleiche leisten wie Sony oder MS damals. 

Und warum Pachter Iwata als einen sehr schlechten CEO ansieht kann ich sehr gut verstehen.
Hält ein paar Bananen und sagt mir please understand. 

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch zu 50% für Sony und MS  mit der PS4 und Xbox Next.
Die können es sich auch kaum leisten ihre Konsolen zum Launch mit Beta-Sofware, kaum Anreizen und mit 5-20 Spielen zu versorgen, für 6 Monate und davon die meisten noch Portierungen. 
Die zwei haben aber einen großen Vorteil, sie können die alten Fans relativ einfach überführen, Account-Transaktion, sie haben deutlich bessere Technik, hier wird für den Konsumenten schnell ersichtlich das man bessere Optik geliefert bekommt. 
MS hat sein Kinect-Zeug, Family, Casual-Aspekt wenn man so will. 
Das wirkt auf jeden Fall stärker und interaktiver als das asymmetrische Gameplay mit dem Pad, welches man mit Oma und Opa spielt, wie in der Werbung. 

Das Next-Gen Launch-Up sieht schon jetzt besser aus, als das von der Wiiu davor, auch wenn man auch hier keine Verschiebungen ausschließen kann. 
Aber die haben auch technisch wieder viele Vorteile. 
Erst einmal idiotensicher zu programmieren, jedenfalls die PS4, man kann häufig werben, CoD, AC, Watch Dog you name it, the better version on your PS4/ Xbox Next. 
Portierungen sind auch deutlich einfacher geworden und dank potenter Hardware geht das auch relativ leicht. 

Die Konkurrenz hat keine schlechte Startposition und wie gesagt, Nintendo kann es sich da einfach nicht leisten 6 Monate den Markt schlafen zu lassen. 
Der Wiiu winkt bisher das gleiche Schicksal wie der Gamecube bzw. wie der Wii, bloß nicht mit den VKZ einer Wii, sondern deren einer Gamecube. 
Finanziell rentabel ja, gut für Nintendo-Spiele, Second-Party auch sehr interessant. 
Marktrelevanz oder Marktdurchdringung sehr gering. 
Und zu allem Überfluss sind bei Nintendo die Spiele vom Nintendo-Store nicht an den Acc gebunden, sondern an die Konsole.
Manchmal glaube ich wirklich denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Und zu allem Überfluss sind bei Nintendo die Spiele vom Nintendo-Store nicht an den Acc gebunden, sondern an die Konsole.
> Manchmal glaube ich wirklich denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen.



Das war mir bislang garnicht bekannt. Was ist denn wenn die Konsole kaputt geht?

Ich finde es auch schade das Nintendo kaum was ordentliches aus seinem Vorsprung machen kann. Die Wii U bietet dank fehlender Spiele aktuell kaum Reize. Nintendo vertröstet zwar immer das bald (vermutlich auf der E3) neue Spiele vorgestellt werden, aber wenn die alle erst so spät erscheinen, wird der ein oder andere vielleicht doch zur PS4 oder XBox Next greifen.
Sony hat ja schon das stärkste Spiele Line-up zum Start versprochen. Was MS macht muss sich noch zeigen. Die XBox wird mit ihrem TV Casual Zeugs auch genug Abnehmer finden.

Vielleicht werd ich mir irgend wann die Wii U holen, aber erst wenn wesentlich mehr Spiele vorhanden sind, und der Preis der Konsole gefallen ist.


----------



## Locuza (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Also da gibt es ein paar Berichte. 
Ein User hat dann die Kosten zu teilen erstatten bekommen, also so 400 Dollar N-Store Gutschein. 
Ein anderer hat sogar mehr Geld bekommen, als er in Spiele investiert hat. 
Manchmal sollte man die Spiele auch von einer Konsole zur anderen transferieren können, aber ich weiß auch nicht genau wann das möglich ist und wie das Nintendo genau behandelt. 
Vielleicht ändert sich das in Zukunft oder Nintendo ist schon auf den Weg dahin, aber anfangs war es auf jeden Fall so. 
Ist beim 3DS glaube ich auch so, N-Store games sind an den Handhelden gebunden. 
Wird der geklaut war's das für die Hardware und für die Software. 

Nintendo bringt ihre Games einfach zu spät. Wenn erst am Ende des Jahres Anreize geschaffen werden und die Next-Gen schon in Sichtweite ist, dann sind die Anreize für Käufer und Publisher weiterhin relativ niedrig. 
Ohne Volumen bekommt die Wiiu nicht einmal aktuelle MP-Spiele. 
Tomb Raider? DMC? THIEF? Metro? Crysis 3? Battlefield? Witcher 3? Wolfenstein? usw. 
Ubisoft ist der einzige bisher, der von der Third-Party die PS360 unterstützt UND die Wiiu. 

Ohne Marktbedeutung keine Anreize für die Third-Party. 
Und wie schafft man Anreize um sein Volumen zu erhöhen?
Mit guten First-Party Launch Games und einigen guten Third-Party Games, die man vielleicht zu teilen subventioniert. 
Der Schneeball rollt dann hoffentlich von alleine. 
Nintendo wird jetzt ihren Schneeball erst losrollen lassen, wenn auch Sony und MS das tun. 
Mit Konkurrenz bleibt für Nintendo deutlich weniger Schneemasse. 

Strategisch hat es Nintendo leider vergeigt, jetzt muss man halt schauen wie gut Nintendo Damage-Control führen kann. 

Etwas bitter ist es auch für die Early Adopter. 300-400€/$ bezahlt und jetzt gibt es sie stellenweise für 200-300€/$. 
Viele hätten sich das auch sparen können, aber anfangs gab es noch Pikmin 3 und Rayman im "Launch-Window".


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Oh Backe, ne wall of text geschrieben und dann alt + f4 ^^

Naja nochmal in Kurzform:

Quelle: Wii U CPU | Wii U

Hier wird über die DevKits gesprochen. Auch hier werden für die DevKits 1,25 Ghz als Takt für die CPU genannt.

Meine Erinnerung an 1,8 Ghz da oben möchte ich aber doch nicht falsch hinstellen, sondern ich werde noch bisschen Suchen ob ich die Quelle noch finden kann ( ansonsten 2 Tassen kaffe und Google gogo ... )


So zurück zum Thema ! Was die Quelle dort oben aber auch noch schreibt ist sehr sehr interessant:

*"Wii U CPU power and performance*

The power output of the Wii U CPU is debatable at this point, as no clear technical specifications are available. The IBM Power7 architecture is rated at maximum 33 GFLOPS(Giga FLOPS) per core with the full amount of cache available at max clock speed. Per CPU, the maximum performance output is over 260 GFLOPS, albeit this is based on a fully specced out 8 core chip at 4 GHz."

Okay die Wii U CPU ist wie nun mal bekannt ist ja eine Power7 CPU, die CPUs von Wii und GC waren auch schon Power PC Versionen von IBM.

Bei Power7 unterscheiden sich die CPUs ja auch bei Anzahl der Kerne, Chache, Threads per Core etc . 

Aber schaut mal was Wikipedia dazu sagt: IBM Power

"
Der _Power7_ ist 2010 auf den Markt gekommen und besteht aus bis zu acht Kernen, wovon jeder Kern parallel bis zu vier Threads ausführen kann. Die CPU wird in 45 nm gefertigt und die maximale Taktfrequenz liegt bei 4,1 GHz.[4][5]
Aktuell ist die _Power7+_ CPU welche in 32nm gefertigt wird und nun einen Maximaltakt von 4,42 Ghz erreicht."

Aha ?!? Trotz "langer" Pipeline schafft es Power7 bis auf 4,1 Ghz ?


Zumindest theoretisch ist dieses "über" Systemupgrade auf der Wii U wohl drinn ...

Edit:

Und bitte bitte schafft es mal bei einer Diskussion in der es um die Wii U geht auch bei der Wii U zu bleiben. Es geht hier nicht um Spiele oder die PS2.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Strategisch hat es Nintendo leider vergeigt, jetzt muss man halt schauen wie gut Nintendo Damage-Control führen kann.



Ich frage mich ja ob das wirklich so geplant war. Vielleicht war zwar klar das man Ende 2012 noch kaum Games vorweisen kann, aber scheinbar wollte man eben recht früh releasen.
Aktuell würde alleiniger Preisnachlass auch nicht viel bringen, denn ohne anständige Spiele bringt das alles nichts.
Evtl kann Nintendo später ein Bündle mit dem neuen Zelda zu einem günstigen Preis anbieten, allerdings kenne ich nicht die Preisspanne welche sich Nintendo leisten kann.


----------



## Locuza (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Oh Backe, ne wall of text geschrieben und dann alt + f4 ^^


Mein ernstes Mitleid in dieser Stunde. 
*Schweigeminute*

Ich habe gestern über 4.000 Zeichen geschrieben und bei Gamestar hat mir das System gesagt, der Beitrag konnte nicht verschickt werden, da zu lang und er war futsch. 
Das ist schon bitter. 



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Naja nochmal in Kurzform:
> 
> Quelle: Wii U CPU | Wii U
> 
> ...


Lass dir mit dem googeln Zeit, mir geht es nur darum eine "glaubwürdige" Quelle zu sehen. 

Wiiudaily liegt leider total falsch. 
Das CPU-Design von der Wiiu basiert auf Broadway x3 mit etwas mehr Cache. 
Das ist kein Power7-Design wie anfangs gemunkelt wurde und vermutet, da sogar noch IBM in einem Text geschrieben hat, dass die Wiiu die gleiche Technologie wie Watson hätte. (Power7)

Im Nachhinein hat sich aber IBM per Twitter korrigiert. 
Gemeint war damit wohl einzig und allein der eDRAM. 

Der Power7 hat dabei eine deutlich längere Pipeline, der hat weniger Probleme damit auf 4 Ghz zu kommen.
Ein Design mit 4 Stufen dagegen wird schon bei über 2.5Ghz scheitern müssen. 
Ich würde mich wirklich wundern, wenn man die Wiiu-CPU auf über 2Ghz mit vertretbarer Spannung takten könnte. 

Es gibt in diesem Thread mehr als genug logische Gründe, wieso das ganze ausgeschlossen ist. 
Da kann man auch über die Situation von Nintendo reden. 
Meiner Meinung. 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja ob das wirklich so geplant war. Vielleicht war zwar klar das man Ende 2012 noch kaum Games vorweisen kann, aber scheinbar wollte man eben recht früh releasen.
> Aktuell würde alleiniger Preisnachlass auch nicht viel bringen, denn ohne anständige Spiele bringt das alles nichts.
> Evtl kann Nintendo später ein Bündle mit dem neuen Zelda zu einem günstigen Preis anbieten, allerdings kenne ich nicht die Preisspanne welche sich Nintendo leisten kann.


Ich frage mich, ob die Wiiu wirklich Ende 2012 geplant war oder es ganz schnell gehen musste.
Die Wii-Zahlen sind ja unerwartet schnell eingebrochen am Ende. 
Wirkt alles so unfertig. 
Nintendo hat jetzt aber zwei Abteilungen zusammengelegt, Handheld- und Konsolen-Abteilung.
Waren vorher in zwei unterschiedlichen Gebäudekomplexen. 
Iwata erhofft sich dadurch natürlich Synergie-Effekte, mehr Kommunikation zwischen den Mitarbeitern und einen erhöhten Spiele-Output. 

Ebenso hat man ein paar Spiele verschoben, weil man garantieren will sie in guter Qualität abzuliefern, auch bezogen auf Pikmin 3.


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Yay Wiiudaily hat es zwar verkackt, konnte aber auch nur die Infos nehmen die IBM zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Broadway ist ja auch nur G3, so wie der Rest -> PowerPC G3

Locu weist du genau um welches 750er Modell es sich handelt in der Wii U ? Sicher, die CPU wurde für die Konsole überarbeitet aber eventuell hilft es dabei Power7 Einflüsse zu finden.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Naja, erinnert mich an die PSP. Die hat man auch übertaktet von 222 auf 333MHz, was die Hälfte an Takt ist.
Natürlich aber anders zu bewerten wegen Architektur und so.
Bei der WiiU kann wohl niemand ausser IBM und Nintendo sagen, was für eine Architektur genau darin ist. Schließlich wird nicht eine fertige Architektur genommen und dort rein geklatscht, sondern verändert. Schon beim Ur-Gameboy nahm man ein Z80 Modell und beschnitt ihn überall, von Registern über OPcode etc.
Hat Nintendo vllt. die Pipeline verlängert? Eigenen Opcode untergebracht?
Ich denke mal ein Power7-Derivat (!) sollte man auf ~2,5GHz bringen können, ob die Kühlung der WiiU das mit macht ist die andere Frage.
Aber wie schon gesagt, wir sind keine Nintendo-Ingenieure un wissen kaum etwas über die tatsächliche Hardware bevor da nicht jemand decapped oder leaked. Würde es BigN aber wünschen, ansonsten ist die WiiU wirklich ein Griff ins Klo. Nach ZombiU versauert sie bei mir auch grad


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Yay Wiiudaily hat es zwar verkackt, konnte aber auch nur die Infos nehmen die IBM zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
> 
> Broadway ist ja auch nur G3, so wie der Rest -> PowerPC G3
> 
> Locu weist du genau um welches 750er Modell es sich handelt in der Wii U ? Sicher, die CPU wurde für die Konsole überarbeitet aber eventuell hilft es dabei Power7 Einflüsse zu finden.


Die 740/50-Reihe wurde 1997 eingeführt.
Auf dieser Technik basierend wurden dann verbesserte Nachfolger nachgelegt, wie z.B. der 750CXe. 
Auf  diesem 750CXe von 2001 basiert der Gekko in der Gamecube, der  allerdings für grafische Berechnungen zusätzliche Befehle spendiert  bekommen hat und eine verbesserte FPU.
Dann kam irgendwann der 750CL.
Ich glaube der 750CL von 2006 ist praktisch ein verbesserter Gekko, da die Befehle  und Sonstiges scheinbar deckungsgleich sind (Nintendo und IBM könnten ein Cross-Licensing Model haben) und diesen 750CL haben wir  in der Wii gesehen, ist aber scheinbar "nur" ein übertakteter Gekko von  2001. 
Die Wiiu pappt jetzt scheinbar 3 Broadways zusammen mit mehr Cache und Takt. 
Im Wii-Mode werden auch 2 Kerne deaktiviert und einer auf 729 Mhz getaktet, dass würde nativ gar nicht so gut funktionieren, wenn die IPC deutlich höher wäre (Power7-Einflüsse). 
Power7 ist sowieso ein pures Monster, dass die-space ist riesig, da ist ein Core wahrscheinlich schön größer als die ganze Wiiu-CPU. 
Die Wiiu CPU ist 27mm² groß, ein Power7 567mm² glaub, mit 8 Kernen und verdammt viel Cache. 
Da wäre ein Kern wohl schon 30-50mm² groß. 

Wenn dann müsste man ja ganze Teile der CPU auswechseln, um das Design effektiver zu machen. 
Das scheint Nintendo aber nicht gemacht zu haben.
Sie haben scheinbar über die letzten Jahre das Design immer geshrinkt, etwas höher getaktet und vielleicht etwas das Layout verändert, aber Funktional gesehen ist es eig. fast immer gleich geblieben. 
Espresso (Wiiu CPU) ist halt ein stärkerer Umbau, es sind 3 Kerne mit SMP-Glue, man muss ja Cache-Kohärenz herstellen etc. 
Insgesamt aber natürlich leider immer noch sehr simpel und schwach. 
Da hilft auch die OoO-Engine nicht um Faktoren, die Leute sehen das manchmal etwas verzerrt. 
OoO ist nicht gleich OoO, diese Funktion gibt es auf vielen Ebenen. 
Die 750-Reihe war in dem Gebiet noch sehr primitiv. 
Da schmunzle ich natürlich stellenweise darüber, wenn einer sagt mit einem 750CL Out-of-Order Kern der mit 800Mhz läuft, erreicht man die gleiche Performance wie mit einem 3.2Ghz Xenon Core. 
Das ist natürlich übertrieben. 
Schaut man sich z.B. Bobcat vs. Atom an, was natürlich Apfel und Birne ist, hat Bobcat 50-80% mehr IPC im Single-Thread. 
In-Order vs. Out-of-Order. 
Selbst wenn ich dem Wiiu Design 100% mehr IPC wegen OoO gebe, kommt dabei "nur" effektiv 2.4 GHz eines Xenon Cores raus. 
Dazu hat Xenon 3x128-Bit Pipelines bei der FPU, die Wiiu-CPU nur 3x64 (bzw. 6x32-Bit), da mangelt es der Wiiu-CPU an Durchsatz.
Bobcat vs. Atom ist auch ein Battle bei Wald und Wiesen-Code. 
Auf einer Konsole wird optimal programmiert, da ist ein In-Order Design sicherlich nicht so fatal, wie bei einer Softwarelandschaft, wo es seit Jahren fast nur noch Out-of-Order CPUs existieren. 
Da muss sich der Programmierer nicht streng und eine Code-Abfolge kümmern. 
Bei Konsolen machen sie das aber. 

Bei Jaguar gibt es eine sehr moderne OoO-Engine und diese ist von der Architektur viel weiter als ein 750CL. 
Da könnte man diskutieren, ob ein 1.6 Ghz OoO Design das 3.2 Ghz in-order Design eines Xenon Cores erreicht oder gar outclassen kann. 




Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Naja, erinnert mich an die PSP. Die hat man auch übertaktet von 222 auf 333MHz, was die Hälfte an Takt ist.
> Natürlich aber anders zu bewerten wegen Architektur und so.
> Bei der WiiU kann wohl niemand ausser IBM und Nintendo sagen, was für eine Architektur genau darin ist. Schließlich wird nicht eine fertige Architektur genommen und dort rein geklatscht, sondern verändert. Schon beim Ur-Gameboy nahm man ein Z80 Modell und beschnitt ihn überall, von Registern über OPcode etc.
> Hat Nintendo vllt. die Pipeline verlängert? Eigenen Opcode untergebracht?
> ...


 Wir sind aber Menschen die sich die-shots anschauen können, von der Wiiu CPU, vom Gekko, von einem 750CL. 
Wir können logisch schlussfolgern, die-space, Strukturen auf dem die-shot, Entwickleraussagen, bisherige Entwicklungen usw. 
Es braucht kein Master-Brain um heraus zu finden, was zu 80-100% der Wahrheit entsprechen könnte, was Nintendo dort verbaut hat. 

Es wird ja immer alles für möglich gehalten und "wir wissen noch gar nichts", aber wenn man logisch dagegen argumentiert und die Wahrheit wohl zu größten teilen in der Hand hat, heißt es wieder: "Bist du etwa Nintendo-Ingenieur? Hast das Ding gebaut?
Woher willst du das wissen, kann man alles nicht ausschließen."
Und dann fängt die Diskussion wieder von vorne an. 

Ich will keine absolute Wahrheit aussprechen, soll jeder glauben was er will, für mich ist das Bild logisch und klar.

die-shot von der CPU: 
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=513471
http://marcansoft.com/transf/espresso_annotated.jpg

die-shot von der GPU:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=511628

Wenn noch jemand über 50mm² special Power diskutieren will, welche "unerforscht" sind, kann das gerne im Gaf tun.


----------



## Cilitbeng (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Das ist eine Nintendo - Konsole.....who cares?!?!


Nach dem Super Nintendo kam nur noch Schrott auf dem Markt von Nintendo(Hardware - Technisch im Home - Systembereich). Warum sollte es heute besser sein? Gebt das Geld lieber für eine anständige GPU und/oder CPU aus.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Nur das die HW so egal ist wie die Farbe der Unterwäsche Angela Merkels.
Es kommt dort *nur* auf die Spiele an!

Das ist kein sinnloser HW Schwanzvergleich wie ihn einige minderbemittelte Deppen beim PC pflegen, den gute HW =! Gute Spiele.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur das die HW so egal ist wie die Farbe der Unterwäsche Angela Merkels.
> Es kommt dort *nur* auf die Spiele an!


 60-80% würde ich sagen. 
Leider herrscht bei der Wiiu dort gerade auch Ebbe.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Dafür das sich zB Ubi dreister Weise mit seinem Rayman Spiel zurückgezogen hat kann Nintendo nichts.
Also hat der Mangel an Spiel nicht nur was mit Nintendos Verschiebungen zu tun.


----------



## chiquita (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Da schließe ich mich Glatt Turbosnake an, vorallem bei Nintendo kam es nie wirklich auf Rohleistung an und da konnte Nintendo schon Immer mit denn ( meiner Ansicht nach) besten Exklusiv Titeln punkten die wie eigentlich jeder wissen sollte noch NIE zum Release einer Konsole erschienen sind, meist gabs immer nur einen exklusiv Titel dieses mal in Form von Zombie U, die nächsten Jahre über werden weitaus mehr gute Titel folgen wie zB. Pikmin, Zelda, Smash und auch ein neues 3D Mario oder auch Bayonetta 2 und und und, bei Nintendo kann wirklich unmengen von Exklusiv/ First Party  Titel aufzählen aber die PS3 sowie Xbox 360 bieten nur casual quatsch der mit der PS4 und Xbox 720 nur fortgesetzt wird, um ehrlich zu sein würde ich eher zur Wii U greifen als zur PS4, weil diese wenigstens etwas neues bietet. Die PS4 wird ncihts weiter als ein Hardware refresh der PS3 sein, der nicht mal Abwärtkompatibel sein wird. Nintendo konnte das die letzten zwei Generationen über wesentlich besser lösen.

BTW: Nintendo soll ich auch geweigert haben Origin auf seiner Konsole zuzulassen, weshalb alle EA-Titel von der Liste geflogen sind, in dem Fall bin ich eigentlich komplett auf Nintendos Seite und begrüße diesen Schritt des "EA" Boykotts


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dafür das sich zB Ubi dreister Weise mit seinem Rayman Spiel zurückgezogen hat kann Nintendo nichts.
> Also hat der Mangel an Spiel nicht nur was mit Nintendos Verschiebungen zu tun.


 Wenn man größeres Marktpotential in einer Verschiebung sieht, dann kann man Ubisoft nicht aufhalten, außer es war vertraglich verpflichtend. 
Was ist mit Pikmin 3 im Launch-Window? 
Was ist mit der restlichen Third-Party?
Ubisoft ist nebenbei glaube ich einer der wenigen großen Third-Party-Mitglieder, der die Wiiu mit mehr als einem bis zwei Titel versorgt. 

Criterion Games meinte die Dev-Tools und die Dokumentation war schlecht am Anfang, weswegen sie einige Zeit gewartet haben. 
Das ist auch eine Aufgabe die Nintendo hat. 
Sie müssen Anreize und gute Dev-Tools zur Verfügung stellen. 

Die Just-Cause Entwickler meinten ihr kostenloses Dev-Kit sammelt auch schon Staub.
Keine Anreize, da geringes Volumen, aber auch weil Nintendo schwer erreichbar ist.
Sie meinten es ist schwer Zugang zu Nintendo zu finden.
Also muss Nintendo auch bei ihrem Vertriebskanal einiges verbessern. 
Mehr auf Entwickler zugehen, mehr Ansprechpartner, mehr Verhandlungen. 

Nintendo hat dafür zu sorgen, dass es läuft.
Die Third-Party macht das ja nicht ohne Grund, ohne Grund lässt niemand Geld liegen.
Nintendo als Konsolenhersteller ist verantwortlich ein funktionierendes Ökosystem aufzubauen.
Natürlich kann man viele Fälle entschuldigen, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß wie es gerade bei der Wiiu stattfindet.
Und das ist schon fast so eine kleine Tradition bei Nintendo oder vielleicht seit Iwata mit dabei ist, will den armen Mann aber auch nicht fertig machen, hat doch nur noch Bananen zum Leben.
Beim 3DS hat Iwata versprochen mehr Games am Anfang zu haben, hat es vergeigt und sich entschuldigt, bei der Wii hat Iwata versprochen Anfangs mehr Spiele zu haben, als beim Gamecube, musste sich auch entschuldigen.
Bei der Wiiu hatte er versprochen, einen großen Launch zu haben und was haben wir jetzt?
Wieder einmal Ebbe beim Launch. 
Klar wurde das bei vielen der Hardware-Dingern im Laufe besser, der 3DS outclassed von den VKZ in Japan/Amerika seit mehr als einem Jahr die Konkurrenz und die Wii ebenso. 
Aber man scheint seinen ursprünglich geplanten Execution-Plan meistens vergeigt zu haben. 
Erinnert so etwas an AMD.
(Wenigstens hatte Nintendo unglaublichen Erfolg, trotzt verpasster Pläne)



chiquita schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich Glatt Turbosnake an,  vorallem bei Nintendo kam es nie wirklich auf Rohleistung an und da  konnte Nintendo schon Immer mit denn ( meiner Ansicht nach) besten  Exklusiv Titeln punkten die wie eigentlich jeder wissen sollte noch NIE  zum Release einer Konsole erschienen sind, meist gabs immer nur einen  exklusiv Titel dieses mal in Form von Zombie U, die nächsten Jahre über  werden weitaus mehr gute Titel folgen wie zB. Pikmin, Zelda, Smash und  auch ein neues 3D Mario oder auch Bayonetta 2 und und und, bei Nintendo  kann wirklich unmengen von Exklusiv/ First Party  Titel aufzählen aber  die PS3 sowie Xbox 360 bieten nur casual quatsch der mit der PS4 und  Xbox 720 nur fortgesetzt wird, um ehrlich zu sein würde ich eher zur Wii  U greifen als zur PS4, weil diese wenigstens etwas neues bietet. Die  PS4 wird ncihts weiter als ein Hardware refresh der PS3 sein, der nicht  mal Abwärtkompatibel sein wird. Nintendo konnte das die letzten zwei  Generationen über wesentlich besser lösen.
> 
> BTW: Nintendo soll ich auch geweigert haben Origin auf seiner Konsole  zuzulassen, weshalb alle EA-Titel von der Liste geflogen sind, in dem  Fall bin ich eigentlich komplett auf Nintendos Seite und begrüße diesen  Schritt des "EA" Boykotts


 Das finde ich teilweise ironisch, bei Nintendo sind die Innovationen und  die Exklusiv-Spiele zu finden, bei den anderen aber nur langweilige  Casual-Kost, Fortsetzung X?
Was ist mit Mario X/Y/Z 27, Zelda 17, Pokemon 8?

In meinen Augen treten auf beiden Seiten je nach Franchise Abnutzerscheinungen auf. 

Ohne die Qualität der einzelnen Titel zu bewerten, aber die Wii hatte die wenigsten exklusiv Spiele: 
List of video game exclusives (seventh generation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Was aber teilweise egal ist, es geht ja um einzigartige Erlebnisse und Qualitativ gute Spiele. 
Und da hat Sony durchaus auch etwas zu bieten. 
MS hat aus meiner Sicht dort Probleme, sie haben ein dürftiges Angebot an Exklusiv Spielen und es mangelt ihnen an Fist-Party-Studios. 
Soll aber jeder selber entscheiden. 

Ironisch das die Wiiu Bayonetta 2 anbietet, die Konkurrenz aber nur Casual Quatsch. 
Worauf wurde denn das erste Bayonetta released? 
Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen MP-Titeln die der Wiiu fehlen werden und der Wii genau so gefehlt haben. 
Wenn man es etwas umdreht könnte man sagen, die Wiiu besteht  mehrheitlich nur aus First- und Second-Party-Titeln bzw. der Prozentsatz  davon ist enorm höher als bei der Konkurrenz, ist ja auch logisch wenn  die meisten MP-Titel fehlen. 
Die PS4 nichts weiter als ein Hardware-Refresh? 
Das ist ein komplett neues Design. 
Nintendo verwendet doch Recycling-Technik seit 3 Generationen in der Hardware. 

Damals bei der Gamecube gab es zwar nicht die beste Hardware, aber man war in der Mitte. 
Heute ist man 4-8 Faktoren technisch zurück und das ist einer der  primären Gründe, wieso man vom MP-Support ausgeschlossen wird. 

Ich kann EA wie gefühlt 80% der Spieler nicht leiden, aber EA hat von  den Publishern wohl den größten Spieleoutput im Jahr und ist bisher  Publisher Nr.2.
Wenn es um Marktanteile geht, dann würde ich mich mit EA nicht streiten wollen. 
Das Nintendo aber seinen eigenen Weg geht und "unabhängig" agiert kann  man natürlich begrüßen, finde ich auf der einen Seite natürlich auch  cool. 
Wenn es unbedingt Nintendo-Spiele sein müssen, kommt man um eine Nintendo-Konsole ja nicht herum. 
Bei Sony und ich denke besonders bei MS kann man sich überlegen, ob man unbedingt deren Titel braucht. 
Wenn einem MP-Titel wichtig sind, hat man eh eine Auswahl. 
Man könnte auch argumentieren, egal ob Xbox oder Playstation, die Wiiu ist als Zweitkonsole die häufigste. 
Neben einer PS brauch ich nicht unbedingt noch eine Xbox. 
Nicht umsonst hat man sie Jahrelang HD-Twins genannt. 
Eine sollte den meisten reichen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Die Wiiu hat dagegen bisher nur Portierungen von bekannten Spielen bekommen und paar zerquetsche Spiele die für die Marktdurchdringung weniger von belang sind.
> Die Grafik ist auf dem Niveau der Current-Gen, also technisch und spielerisch hat man hier bisher 0 Anreize sich eine Wiiu zu beschaffen.


 Kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die Grafik liegt schon tz. der zurückhaltenen Hardware teil optisch deutlich über den aktuellen Konsolen, sie NFS Most Wanted.^^ Darüber hinaus, du hast es ja schon selber gesagt, ist der Konsolenmarkt einfach mehr gesättigt und gerade deshalb hat anfangs die Anzahl der vorhanden Spiele nicht die ausschlaggebene Rolle gespielt, siehe dein eigener Vergleich mit der Anzahl an Spielen bei PS3 und xobx360 release.


> Zweitens hat Nintendo ein großes "Internet-Problem".
> Sony und MS haben 7 Jahre lang Kundenbindung betrieben.
> Ich finde meinen Account, meine Achievements und meine Freunde nicht bei Nintendo, ich finde sie auf Xbox-Live oder im PSN.
> Mit PSN+ ist man ja ähnlich gebunden an seinen Account, wie mit Steam, ohne geht halt nichts.
> ...


 Internetbindungsargument, stimmt aber bei Multi kann ich das nicht durchgehen lassen, schliesslich verfolgt die Wii ein anderes Konzept und des Weiteren lassen sich fast alle Spiele im Multiplayer spielen, nur eben local, siehe Konzept.  


> Die Wii hatte einen Trumpf, sie war kostengünstig, klein, leise und hatte Motioncontrol.
> Das war ein Casual- und Family-Boom sondergleichen.
> 
> Das Wiiu-Pad dagegen hat deutlich weniger Anreize, ebenfalls herrscht Casual-Flaute.
> Smartphones machen den Markt auch arg streitig.


DAs wii U Pad ist ziemlich revolutionär und wird, nach meinen Erfahrungen, immer nur von welchen die es noch nicht ausprobiert haben schlecht bzw. klein geredet. Es gibt keine vergleichbare Steuerung und Konzeption, die dann auch noch mit der sagenhaften Latenz von 15ms daherkommt!! Wieviel hat die xbox kinect/ ps move nochmal, teilweise 200ms+? Selbst eingefleischte PS3 Zocker, wie ein Kumpel von mir, haben sich explizit deshalb die Wii U geholt und sind davon begeistert(siehe Zombie U).



> Und warum Pachter Iwata als einen sehr schlechten CEO ansieht kann ich sehr gut verstehen.
> Hält ein paar Bananen und sagt mir please understand.


 Entschuldige bitte aber Pachter ist ein Idiot und nichts anderes. Er hat damals die Wii genau so schlecht geredet und lag einfach mal um 180° daneben. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber bei dem fällt mir keine geistreichere Assoziation ein. 



> Die zwei haben aber einen großen Vorteil, sie können die alten Fans relativ einfach überführen, Account-Transaktion, sie haben deutlich bessere Technik, hier wird für den Konsumenten schnell ersichtlich das man bessere Optik geliefert bekommt.


Große Falschbehauptung!
1.) Kann man bei der Wii U seine Wii Daten auch transferieren und 2.) Ist die Grafik auch ein Meilensprung im Vergleich zur Vorgängerin, die Wii. Man darf halt nur nicht ständig den Fehler machen und die nintendokonsolen von der Grafik an die Konkurrenzkonsolen zu messen. Das war noch nie und wird es auch so schnell nicht sein, das Konzept von NIntendo. Da steht Innovation und Spielspaß, vor allem mit mehreren Leute an erster Stelle.


> MS hat sein Kinect-Zeug, Family, Casual-Aspekt wenn man so will.
> Das wirkt auf jeden Fall stärker und interaktiver als das asymmetrische Gameplay mit dem Pad, welches man mit Oma und Opa spielt, wie in der Werbung.


 So lange die kinect unter solcher Bewegungslatenz leidet, wie auch die PS move, wird sich das nicht als ernsthaft, alternative Steuerung durchsetzen, insbesondere nicht, da diese beiden Konsolen mehr die hardcore gamer ansprechen.


> Das Next-Gen Launch-Up sieht schon jetzt besser aus, als das von der Wiiu davor, auch wenn man auch hier keine Verschiebungen ausschließen kann.


 Geschmackssache. Für mich sind da Konsolen wo ich quasi die gleichen Spiele wie auf dem PC bekomme uninteressant. Aber ein Mario oder ein Zombi U haben die nicht zu bieten, von daher sehe ich das für mich eher als ernsthafte Konsolenalternative zum PC.


> Finanziell rentabel ja, gut für Nintendo-Spiele, Second-Party auch sehr interessant.
> Marktrelevanz oder Marktdurchdringung sehr gering.
> Und zu allem Überfluss sind bei Nintendo die Spiele vom Nintendo-Store nicht an den Acc gebunden, sondern an die Konsole.
> Manchmal glaube ich wirklich denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


Großer fail!! Die Spiele, sowie der komplette account, sind an die Network ID gebunden und nicht an die Konsole!!!








Rizzard schrieb:


> Das war mir bislang garnicht bekannt. Was ist denn wenn die Konsole kaputt geht?


Weil dem auch nicht so ist, siehe oben. 


> Ich finde es auch schade das Nintendo kaum was ordentliches aus seinem Vorsprung machen kann. Die Wii U bietet dank fehlender Spiele aktuell kaum Reize. Nintendo vertröstet zwar immer das bald (vermutlich auf der E3) neue Spiele vorgestellt werden, aber wenn die alle erst so spät erscheinen, wird der ein oder andere vielleicht doch zur PS4 oder XBox Next greifen.
> Sony hat ja schon das stärkste Spiele Line-up zum Start versprochen. Was MS macht muss sich noch zeigen. Die XBox wird mit ihrem TV Casual Zeugs auch genug Abnehmer finden.
> 
> Vielleicht werd ich mir irgend wann die Wii U holen, aber erst wenn wesentlich mehr Spiele vorhanden sind, und der Preis der Konsole gefallen ist.


 Kommt halt auch ein bisschen auf die eigenen Präferenzen an. Ich und meine Freundin haben Mario, Nintendoland, Rabbits und Trine 2 und sind damit schon gut ausgelastet.  Dieses Jahr kommen noch sehr viel weitere Spiele raus. das wird schon denke ich. 

MfG


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

@Locuza:
Danke für die DIE-Shots, die kannte ich garnicht. Gut, das macht einiges klarer 

Aber dennoch kannst du Nintendo vieles vorwerfen, aber keine Innovationsarmut. Klar versuchen sie innovative Spielkonzepte mit ihren alten Marken zu verbinden, trotzdem besitzt eigentlich jeder neue Serienteil ( OK, Pokémon bedarf mal einer Generalüberholung ) genug neue Ideen, um sich von alten Teilen abzuheben. Mario Bros, Mario World, Mario 64 haben Jump and Runs definiert, Mario Sunshine bot mit dem Jetpack ebenfalls eine neue Spielerfahrung und dessen Nachfolger Mario Galaxy bekam nicht umsonst Höchstwertungen wegen seiner Gravitationsspielchen ( natürlich alles im Rahmen des Genres ). Bei Zelda da gleiche Spiel, von Link to the past über das warscheinlich beste Game aller Zeiten ( Ocarina of Time ), Majora's Mask mit der Zeitmanipulation, Twilight Princess hatte das Wolfs-Gameplay und Skyward Sword Motion-Sensor-Gaming wie es sein soll. Könnte mit Metroid nun weiter machen aberdas wird mir zu lang 
Jedenfalls sehe ich zwischen zwei Mario / Zelda Titeln mehr Innovation als in der gesamten Call of Duty Reihe seit Modern Warfare ( und selbst da war eigentlich nur die Inszenierung soviel anders ).



chiquita schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich Glatt Turbosnake an, vorallem bei Nintendo kam es nie wirklich auf Rohleistung an und da konnte Nintendo schon Immer mit denn ( meiner Ansicht nach) besten Exklusiv Titeln punkten die wie eigentlich jeder wissen sollte noch NIE zum Release einer Konsole erschienen sind


Stimmt doch so nicht, Mario World zum SNES-Launch, Mario 64 zum N64-Launch, der Gamecube hatte tatsächlich ne Durststrecke aber die Wii bekam ein Twilight-Princess...


----------



## chiquita (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

@Diablokiller99: Ups damit hab ich mich echt etwas ungünstig formuliert, ich meinte dass u.a. die Titel Zeit benötigt haben und es zum release meist nicht mehr als einen Exklusiv Titel gab. zB. kam die Super Smash Reihe immer sau Spät oder auch die Exklusivtitel die von Generation zu Generation variieren, dass zB. ne Generation Pikmin bekommt oder die andere nicht oder auch F-Zero, wird ja schließlich auch gemunkelt dass ein neues F-zero auf die Wii U kommen soll bzw. auch die Umsetzung der Mother Reihe wäre möglich. Nintendo hat halt einfach soviele Marken rumliegen dass sie immer wieder Unmengen von Exklusiv Spielen Releasen können ohne dass diese ausgelutscht werden und wenn man sich das Rating der "Famitsu" anguckt kriegt released Nintendo scheinbar auch keinen Müll, da haben mehr Nintendotitel die Höchstwertung bekommen als die von irgendwelchen anderen Spiele schmieden. Und jetzt das Erschütternde die Wii hat 5 Spiele mit Höchstwertung  und die PS3 nur 4, die Xbox 360 sogar nur 3. Eigentlich gebe ich nichts auf solche Ratings, aber die meisten gennanten Spiele habe ich auch gespielt und die waren echt nicht schlecht.( Wobei ich Skyrim nicht dazu zählen würde, ist ja schließlich nicht ein Exklusivtitel ^^)


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Nintendo macht leider zu wenig Fanservice, bei den ganzen Franchises in der Schublade und Fan-Favs könnten viel mehr Core-Gamer vor die Konsole gelockt werden ( ausser den Hatern, die reden ja alles schlecht wie z.B. den Bayonetta-Deal ).
Kid Icarus haben sie nach fast 20 Jahren endlich wieder belebt, Mother / Earthbound bekommt ein VirtualConsole Release, PunchOut kam auf der Wii wieder, F-Zero macht seit fast 10 Jahren auch eine Pause, Golden Sun auf der WiiU wäre der Wahnsinn ( die Rechte lagen doch bei BigN oder? ), Starfox braucht auch wieder ein ShootEmUp.
Man merkt aber auch, dass der Fokus auf den Games liegt. Wenn ein Zelda noch 3 weitere Jahre braucht, dann braucht es die halt und wird nicht unfertig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft rausgehauen. Darum sind sie mir auch so sympatisch


----------



## chiquita (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

Ich könnte mir in der Tat vorstellen dass auch die Mother/Earthbound reihe wiederbelebt wird, jetzt wo das erste mal die Spiele in Europa zugänglich sind, scheint es mir so als würde man den Europäischen Markt auf einen Nachfolger vorbereiten ( Die Japaner warten bestimmt schon auf einen Nachfolger) alles nur Spekulation, aber auf diese Titel zu warten lohnt sich meistens. Die Exklusivableger der anderen Konsolen sind meistens Shooter wie man sie von PC kennt worauf man eigentlich auch getrost verzichten kann. Nintendo bietet da wirklich Sachen wie es sie auf dem PC Markt nicht gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch ein bisschen auf die eigenen Präferenzen an. Ich und meine Freundin haben Mario, Nintendoland, Rabbits und Trine 2 und sind damit schon gut ausgelastet.  Dieses Jahr kommen noch sehr viel weitere Spiele raus. das wird schon denke ich.
> 
> MfG



Natürlich kann es sein das dir der Content jetzt schon zusagt, aber von vielen anderen hört man das die Wii U quasi jetzt schon Staub fängt. Für viele gibt die Wii U aktuell noch keinen Anreiz zum Kauf. Wenn später mal die ganzen Marios und Zeldas usw am Markt sind, und die Konsole selbst auch schon billiger ist, dürfte die Konsole etwas interessanter werden.

Dann wird sie evtl meine Zweitkonsole.


----------



## Shinchyko (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es sein das dir der Content jetzt schon zusagt, aber von vielen anderen hört man das die Wii U quasi jetzt schon Staub fängt. Für viele gibt die Wii U aktuell noch keinen Anreiz zum Kauf. Wenn später mal die ganzen Marios und Zeldas usw am Markt sind, und die Konsole selbst auch schon billiger ist, dürfte die Konsole etwas interessanter werden.
> 
> Dann wird sie evtl meine Zweitkonsole.


 
Jap so habe ich in etwa auch gedacht. Bis es soweit aber ist denk ich sind schon wieder 1-2 Jahre vergangen


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die Grafik liegt schon tz. der zurückhaltenen Hardware teil optisch deutlich über den aktuellen Konsolen, sie NFS Most Wanted.^^


Für mich ist das ein und dasselbe Niveau. Es gibt bessere Texturen aber auffällig besser sticht das ohne Direkt-Vergleich keinen Konsumenten hervor, dass tut ja kaum die PC-Version. 
Bei Batman mit FXAA und den Leuchtröhren stimme ich zu, bei dem Rest gibt es kaum Unterschiede. 

Hier mal ein Satz Face-Off:
Face-Off: Need for Speed: Most Wanted on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
Face-Off: Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
Face-Off: Tekken Tag Tournament 2 on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
Face-Off: Assassin's Creed 3 on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
Face-Off: Mass Effect 3 Special Edition on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
Face-Off: Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
Face-Off: Darksiders 2 on Wii U • Face offs • Eurogamer.net

Also was lesen wir da häufiger? Schlechtere Performance und teilweise mal bessere, mal schlechtere Grafik. 
Ein und dasselbe Niveau bisher. 
Ich erwarte in Zukunft das die Wiiu sich häufiger bei gewissen Disziplinen absetzen kann, aber bisher gibt es keine Anreize. 
Da kann man einfach nicht klar sagen, die Wiiu hat die beste MP-Version der Konsolen. 



> Internetbindungsargument, stimmt aber bei Multi kann ich das nicht  durchgehen lassen, schliesslich verfolgt die Wii ein anderes Konzept und  des Weiteren lassen sich fast alle Spiele im Multiplayer spielen, nur  eben local, siehe Konzept.


Mit local meinst du das asymmetrische Gameplay? 



> DAs wii U Pad ist ziemlich revolutionär und wird, nach meinen Erfahrungen, immer nur von welchen die es noch nicht ausprobiert haben schlecht bzw. klein geredet. Es gibt keine vergleichbare Steuerung und Konzeption, die dann auch noch mit der sagenhaften Latenz von 15ms daherkommt!! Wieviel hat die xbox kinect/ ps move nochmal, teilweise 200ms+? Selbst eingefleischte PS3 Zocker, wie ein Kumpel von mir, haben sich explizit deshalb die Wii U geholt und sind davon begeistert(siehe Zombie U).


Das Pad sieht aus als ob man versucht TV + Pad zu dem zu machen, was der DS ist. 
Wirkt auf mich nicht revolutionär. Schon damals konnte man auch einen Gameboy an eine Gamecube anschließen. 
Das Konzept hat man mehr integriert und verfeinert, Revolution würde ich nicht schreien. 
Das Pad hat auch inkonsistente Features. 
Es wird Gamepad-Gameplay angepriesen, wo die Frau fern guckt und der Mann am Gamepad sein Spiel weiter spielen kann, funktioniert nur nicht bei allen Spielen, die ja das Gamepad teilweise als Gameplay-Komponente benützen.
Hier gibt es halt keine klare Linie, je nach Spiel ist es halt anders.
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass auch nicht alle Entwickler etwas nützliches damit einstellen oder nur eine Funktion einbauen, der Funktionswillen, weniger des Nutzens. 
Den Fokus auf zwei Bildschirme zu teilen finde ich dabei noch sehr dämlich. 
Aber wem es Spaß macht okay. 

Das Wiiu-Pad hat scheinbar auch ein ganz normales Wlan-Modul n-Standard. 
Marcan meinte das könnte man auch bald am PC benützen, falls man so eine Netzwerkkarte hat. 
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie hoch die Latenz vom Pad ist und wie hoch im Vergleich Kinect und ps-move sind. 
Interessiert mich teilweise eh nicht, da mich keines der Motion-Sachen anspricht. 
Ich meinte das eher bezogen auf den globalen Markt und die Anreize. 
Ein Laien-Marktanalyse wenn man so will. 
Ich glaube die 30+ Mio Kinect-Käufer hat der höhere Input-Lag kaum gestört. 
Aber vielleicht finde ich was im Internet. 



> Entschuldige bitte aber Pachter ist ein Idiot und nichts anderes. Er hat damals die Wii genau so schlecht geredet und lag einfach mal um 180° daneben. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber bei dem fällt mir keine geistreichere Assoziation ein.


Kannst ihn nennen wie du willst, auch für mich erzählt er nur Unfug. 
PC-Spieler sind immerhin Turn-Based-Strategy-Gamer die alleine im Keller spielen. 
Aber in diesem Aspekt stimme ich ihm teilweise zu. 



> Große Falschbehauptung!
> []Ist die Grafik auch ein Meilensprung im Vergleich zur Vorgängerin, die Wii. Man darf halt nur nicht ständig den Fehler machen und die nintendokonsolen von der Grafik an die Konkurrenzkonsolen zu messen. Das war noch nie und wird es auch so schnell nicht sein, das Konzept von NIntendo. Da steht Innovation und Spielspaß, vor allem mit mehreren Leute an erster Stelle.
> So lange die kinect unter solcher Bewegungslatenz leidet, wie auch die PS move, wird sich das nicht als ernsthaft, alternative Steuerung durchsetzen, insbesondere nicht, da diese beiden Konsolen mehr die hardcore gamer ansprechen.
> Geschmackssache. Für mich sind da Konsolen wo ich quasi die gleichen Spiele wie auf dem PC bekomme uninteressant. Aber ein Mario oder ein Zombi U haben die nicht zu bieten, von daher sehe ich das für mich eher als ernsthafte Konsolenalternative zum PC.


Ja ein Generationssprung nach vorne für Nintendo-Spieler, nicht für Xbox oder PS Gamer. 
Bei denen kommt der Sprung erst mit der PS4 und Xbox Next. 
Und was heißt hier das war noch nie das Konzept von Nintendo?
Im Vergleich war der N64 und der Gamecube potent genug
Erst seit der Wii hängt man Faktoren an Leistung zurück. 

Ich weiß nicht ob es Innovativ ist den Klempner 20 Jahre und mehr zu sehen, garniert mit hier und da neuen Gameplay-Elementen. 
Aber ich weiß, die Konkurrenz macht nur Casual-Quark. 

Marktbezogen für den Erfolg interessiert es weniger, was wir einzelne Personen mögen und was nicht.
Call of Duty ist bares Geld, die MP-Titel sind es auch. 
Das kaufen sich Massenhaft Leute und da winkt auch Geld. 
Darauf muss Nintendo halt verzichten und hat eine andere Marktposition. 

Ein Halo, ein Gears of War >1, Uncharted, Killzone, The Journey, Bayonetta usw. hat mir auch ein PC nicht zu bieten. 
Es gibt auch bei den anderen Erfahrungen und Titel die Menschen auf der anderen Seite fehlen könnten. 




> Großer fail!! Die Spiele, sowie der komplette account, sind an die Network ID gebunden und nicht an die Konsole!!!


Welche an die Konsole gebunden ist und welche transferiert werden kann, verliert man die Konsole oder geht sie ohne Transfer kaputt, war es das oder etwa nicht?

Nintendo Fan Is Unhappy With Nintendo's $200 Answer to His $400 Wii U Problem




> Kommt halt auch ein bisschen auf die eigenen Präferenzen an. Ich und meine Freundin haben Mario, Nintendoland, Rabbits und Trine 2 und sind damit schon gut ausgelastet.  Dieses Jahr kommen noch sehr viel weitere Spiele raus. das wird schon denke ich.
> 
> MfG


Fast 6 Monate hat man einen minimalen Spieleoutput, dass ist einfach nicht okay, wenn man seine neuste Generation startet und seinen Po auf die Tribüne setzen will und vorhat da auch genug Platz einzunehmen. 



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch kannst du Nintendo vieles vorwerfen, aber keine Innovationsarmut. Klar versuchen sie innovative Spielkonzepte mit ihren alten Marken zu verbinden, trotzdem besitzt eigentlich jeder neue Serienteil ( OK, Pokémon bedarf mal einer Generalüberholung ) genug neue Ideen, um sich von alten Teilen abzuheben. Mario Bros, Mario World, Mario 64 haben Jump and Runs definiert, Mario Sunshine bot mit dem Jetpack ebenfalls eine neue Spielerfahrung und dessen Nachfolger Mario Galaxy bekam nicht umsonst Höchstwertungen wegen seiner Gravitationsspielchen ( natürlich alles im Rahmen des Genres ). Bei Zelda da gleiche Spiel, von Link to the past über das warscheinlich beste Game aller Zeiten ( Ocarina of Time ), Majora's Mask mit der Zeitmanipulation, Twilight Princess hatte das Wolfs-Gameplay und Skyward Sword Motion-Sensor-Gaming wie es sein soll. Könnte mit Metroid nun weiter machen aberdas wird mir zu lang
> Jedenfalls sehe ich zwischen zwei Mario / Zelda Titeln mehr Innovation als in der gesamten Call of Duty Reihe seit Modern Warfare ( und selbst da war eigentlich nur die Inszenierung soviel anders ).
> 
> 
> Stimmt doch so nicht, Mario World zum SNES-Launch, Mario 64 zum N64-Launch, der Gamecube hatte tatsächlich ne Durststrecke aber die Wii bekam ein Twilight-Princess...


Wenn ich Nintendo keine Innovationsarmut vorwerfen kann, fällt es mir auch etwas schwer den anderen das gleiche vor zu werfen. 
Teilweise könnte ich schon zustimmen, dass Nintendo etwas feiner neue Elemente einbaut, als die Konkurrenz, aber es ist auch eine Gebetsmühle, die um neue Elemente erweitert wird oder teilweise umgebaut. 
Ein Umbruch, wie ich oft das Gefühl habe zu lesen, dass so etwas nur bei Nintendo existieren kann, empfinde ich nicht. 
(An Ocarina of Time will ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. Als ich im Dorf gefriendzoned wurde, hatte ich keine Lust mehr. 
Habe das Spiel auch nicht zu der Zeit gezockt, ebenso Half Life nicht, fand die auch nicht so gut und sind in der Liste der besten games of all time.)



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> ausser den Hatern, die reden ja alles schlecht wie z.B. den Bayonetta-Deal.


Das ist aber verständlich. Wenn man Fan erster Stunde ist und gesagt bekommt die Fortsetzung erscheint exklusiv für eine Konsole die es nicht einmal auf den Markt gibt , dann ärgert das viele.
Stellt euch mal vor das neue Zelda wäre PS4 exklusiv, da würde bei einigen Nintendo-Fans auch der Brechreiz jucken. 
Aber da den Titel Nintendo finanziert und es laut Aussage sonst keine Fortsetzung gegeben hätte, kann man auch nicht meckern.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Wiiu-Pad hat scheinbar auch ein ganz normales Wlan-Modul n-Standard.
> Marcan meinte das könnte man auch bald am PC benützen, falls man so eine Netzwerkkarte hat.


Ich weiss nicht in wie weit Marcan den Chip schon analysiert hat, dachte das wäre eine Eigenentwicklung mit Broadcom auf Latenz getrimmt basierend auf 802.11n ?



Locuza schrieb:


> Teilweise könnte ich schon zustimmen, dass Nintendo etwas feiner neue Elemente einbaut, als die Konkurrenz, aber es ist auch eine Gebetsmühle, die um neue Elemente erweitert wird oder teilweise umgebaut.
> Ein Umbruch, wie ich oft das Gefühl habe zu lesen, dass so etwas nur bei Nintendo existieren kann, empfinde ich nicht.


Naja was will man denn auch großartig an Zelda oder Mario ändern, sie hängen zum einen in ihren Genres fest ( die sie selbst definierten ) und zum anderen braucht es diesen schmalen Grad zwischen Neuem und Bewährtem. Metroid Prime (gut, war 2nd Party) hat das zum Beispiel super hinbekommen und dem Titel wird man Innovation wohl nicht absprechen können 
Die Retro Studios scheinen für mich ja schon das neue Rare zu sein, bin gespannt was die zur E3 präsentieren



> Das ist aber verständlich. Wenn man Fan erster Stunde ist und gesagt bekommt die Fortsetzung erscheint exklusiv für eine Konsole die es nicht einmal auf den Markt gibt , dann ärgert das viele.
> Stellt euch mal vor das neue Zelda wäre PS4 exklusiv, da würde bei einigen Nintendo-Fans auch der Brechreiz jucken.
> Aber da den Titel Nintendo finanziert und es laut Aussage sonst keine Fortsetzung gegeben hätte, kann man auch nicht meckern.


Nur das Bayonetta bzw. Platinum Games 3rd Party sind


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht in wie weit Marcan den Chip schon analysiert hat, dachte das wäre eine Eigenentwicklung mit Broadcom auf Latenz getrimmt basierend auf 802.11n ?


_"The Wii U isn’t a particularly interesting device. It has the same old Wii CPU, times three. The GPU is a standard, and somewhat outdated Radeon core. The peripheral hardware is standard - SD, USB, SATA, WiFi, etc. The Wii hardware has been either kept as-is or replaced with compatibility shims. The only interesting bit is the controller, but there is already significant work underway to be able to use it with a PC (all you need is a wireless card capable of 5GHz 802.11n AP mode and special software). Even on the Wii U itself, the gamepad is managed by an independent Broadcom SoC that has its own firmware and communicates with the rest of the system via bog-standard USB and one of the video output heads on the Radeon._
_ The same goes, by the way, for the Xbox Durango and the Playstation Orbis. They’re both glorified PCs."_

fail0verflow ::

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man die Latenz-Optimierungen genau herausfinden könnte oder ob man einen spürbaren Lag verspürt, wenn man das einfach mit einem Standard-Wlan Modul probiert. 
Da es aber untereinander zu funktionieren scheint, scheint es kein spezielles Netzwerkprotokoll zu sein oder ähnliches. 
Interessant zu wissen wäre, spürt man bei der Vita mit Remote-Play einen spürbaren Input-Lag?



> Naja was will man denn auch großartig an Zelda oder Mario ändern, sie hängen zum einen in ihren Genres fest [...]
> Die Retro Studios scheinen für mich ja schon das neue Rare zu sein, bin gespannt was die zur E3 präsentieren


 Ja, was will man auch großartig an Call of Duty verändern. 
Klar es gibt einige Sachen und ich finde es braucht auch keine Innovation, dass Spiel muss einfach gut sein. 
Aber wenn halt ein Nachfolger oder ein ähnliches Spiel kommt, mit ewig gleichen Charakteren dann nützt sich das ab. 
Einfach schrecklich was aus AC geworden ist, da gibt es auch ständig neue Elemente, aber jedes Jahr ein Titel, kannst du in die Tone werfen. 

Rare wird wohl ein Kinect-Spiel präsentieren. MS hat ja wahrlich das Beste aus dem Studio gemacht, was sich Rare-Fans erwarten konnten. 



> Nur das Bayonetta bzw. Platinum Games 3rd Party sind


Natürlich, aber ein exklusiv Game bleibt es ja in dem Fall dennoch. 
 Vor allem waren die Begründungen von Platinum Games stellenweise arg lächerlich. 
Das es ohne Nintendo keinen Nachfolger gegeben hätte, dass hätte voll ausgereicht und wäre jedem sofort klar geworden. 
Anfangs hat man ja damit argumentiert, dass man das Spiel mehr Spielern zugänglich machen will bzw. das Franchise. 
Natürlich, warum wird das dann als exklusiv auf einer nicht existenten Konsole angekündigt?
Solche Pressemitteilungen kann ich einfach nicht leiden.


----------



## wishi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Warum hat Nintendo nicht einfach nur eine Stärkere Wii auf den Markt gebracht mit vernünftigen Multimediafähigkeiten? Ich finde die Bewegungssteuerung immer noch genial, das in Kombination mit einer Kinektähnlichen Cam und alle wären Glücklich gewesen. Mich erschließt sich noch immer nicht dieses vollkommen unnötige Tablet. Wenn ich eines haben will, dann hol ich mit nen Nexus 7 oder ähnliches. Ich mag meine "alte" Homebrew Wii so wie sie ist. Und mit dem Componentenkabel Siehts eh besser aus. 
Die Neue Wii ist für mich nen Fail, leider....hätte mir so viel mehr erhofft.


----------



## Speed4Fun (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Das Konzept des Wii-U mit dem Gamepad ist vollkommen in Ordnung und stellt eine echte Innovation dar.

Am Beispiel ZombiU sieht man sehr gut, welches Potenzial in diesem Gamepad steckt, auch wenn es noch lange nicht ausgereizt wurde.

Auch die Haptik finde ich persönlich besser als mit einem im Vergleich kleinen Controller der PS3.

Und die niedrig auflösende analoge Komponentenausgabe der Wii kann man nicht wirklich mit der knackescharfen digitalen HD Auflösung der Wii-U vergleichen.

Übrigens können die Motion Plus Controller an der Wii-U weiter verwendet werden.


----------



## DaStash (13. Mai 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ein und dasselbe Niveau. Es gibt bessere Texturen aber auffällig besser sticht das ohne Direkt-Vergleich keinen Konsumenten hervor, dass tut ja kaum die PC-Version.





Locuza schrieb:


> Bei Batman mit FXAA und den Leuchtröhren stimme ich zu, bei dem Rest gibt es kaum Unterschiede.


Da wäre z. B. NFS Most Wanted, welches deutlich besser aussieht. Darüber hinaus weißt du auch das die Entwicklung erst am Anfang steht und die Hardware nicht annähernd ausgereizt wird. Da ist also noch viel Luft nach oben. Aber wie schon gesagt, dass ist eben nicht das worauf es Nintendo und deren Zielgruppe ankommt, siehe Verkaufzahlen der Wii, trotz so schlechter Grafik.


> Mit local meinst du das asymmetrische Gameplay?


 Asymetrisch zu fünft oder einfach per motion plus zu Viert.


> Das Pad sieht aus als ob man versucht TV + Pad zu dem zu machen, was der DS ist.


 Hast du es schon mal in der Hand gehalten und praktisch eingesetzt oder urteilst du jetzt nur nach dem aussehen?


> Wirkt auf mich nicht revolutionär. Schon damals konnte man auch einen Gameboy an eine Gamecube anschließen.


 Weil du es schon getestet und nicht für gut befunden hast? Mir scheint du weißt gar nicht zu was das Pad in der Lage ist oder?


> Das Konzept hat man mehr integriert und verfeinert, Revolution würde ich nicht schreien.


 Doch genau das ist es aber. Es gibt keine andere vergleichbare Eingabemöglichkeit, welche das Spielkonzept so deutlich erweitert und etliche neue Möglichkeiten bietet. Gerade bei Spielen wie ZombieU, Nintendoland, Rabbits und Trine 2(insbesondere das // ein echtes Erlebnis im coop als hc Spieler) kommt dessen neue Funktion sehr gut zur Geltung


> Das Pad hat auch inkonsistente Features.
> Es wird Gamepad-Gameplay angepriesen, wo die Frau fern guckt und der Mann am Gamepad sein Spiel weiter spielen kann, funktioniert nur nicht bei allen Spielen, die ja das Gamepad teilweise als Gameplay-Komponente benützen. Hier gibt es halt keine klare Linie, je nach Spiel ist es halt anders. .


 Ich verstehe nicht wo das jetzt kritisch zu sehen ist? Hat ja auch nicht jedes Spiel asymetrisches Gameplay. 


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass auch nicht alle Entwickler etwas nützliches damit einstellen oder nur eine Funktion einbauen, der Funktionswillen, weniger des Nutzens.
> Den Fokus auf zwei Bildschirme zu teilen finde ich dabei noch sehr dämlich.
> Aber wem es Spaß macht okay.


 Ja, sagt jemand der das schon ausprobiert hat?? Ich kann Dir aus der Praxiserfahrung heraus bestätigen, dass es mehr als sinnvoll umgesetzt ist, bei meinen genannten Beispielen und das es noch stärker umgesetzt werden kann. 


> Das Wiiu-Pad hat scheinbar auch ein ganz normales Wlan-Modul n-Standard.
> Marcan meinte das könnte man auch bald am PC benützen, falls man so eine Netzwerkkarte hat.
> Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie hoch die Latenz vom Pad ist und wie hoch im Vergleich Kinect und ps-move sind.
> Interessiert mich teilweise eh nicht, da mich keines der Motion-Sachen anspricht.
> ...


 30 Mio. Kinects gabs halt beim Kauf dazu. Anhand der Spiele die das supporten sieht man ja wie gut das ankommt. Und ja, Spieler die solche Dinge nutzen können mit der geringen Latenz auch was anfangen, schließlich ermöglicht diese jetzt erstmalig, ordentliche hc Spiele spielen zu können, siehe Trine 2. Das würdest du mit move und kinect im Leben nicht hinbekommen. Und man kann ja alles schlecht reden im Sinne von, dass wäre einfach nachzumachen etc.. aber das geschieht nicht, warum auch, gibt ja für den PC nicht mal Spiele die das unterstützen.


> Kannst ihn nennen wie du willst, auch für mich erzählt er nur Unfug.
> PC-Spieler sind immerhin Turn-Based-Strategy-Gamer die alleine im Keller spielen.
> Aber in diesem Aspekt stimme ich ihm teilweise zu.


 Kann ich nicht zustimmen, dass gleiche hat er ja auch schon bei der Wii und beim 3ds gesagt und lag voll daneben. 


> Ja ein Generationssprung nach vorne für Nintendo-Spieler, nicht für Xbox oder PS Gamer.
> Bei denen kommt der Sprung erst mit der PS4 und Xbox Next.
> Und was heißt hier das war noch nie das Konzept von Nintendo?
> Im Vergleich war der N64 und der Gamecube potent genug
> Erst seit der Wii hängt man Faktoren an Leistung zurück.


Natürlich für Nintendospieler, man will sich doch gar nicht mit Xbox und PS messen und das ist auch gut und richtig so da unterschiedliches Konzept. Ach ja, der gamecbe. Der hat sehr schön gezeigt, dass nicht die technische Leistung der Hardware entscheidend für den Erfolg einer Konsole ist, da hast du Recht. 


> Ich weiß nicht ob es Innovativ ist den Klempner 20 Jahre und mehr zu sehen, garniert mit hier und da neuen Gameplay-Elementen.
> Aber ich weiß, die Konkurrenz macht nur Casual-Quark.


 Besser als der CoD Einheitsbrei und spielerisch sowie grafisch jedes mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.


> Ein Halo, ein Gears of War >1, Uncharted, Killzone, The Journey, Bayonetta usw. hat mir auch ein PC nicht zu bieten.
> Es gibt auch bei den anderen Erfahrungen und Titel die Menschen auf der anderen Seite fehlen könnten.


 Aber wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man sich wegen ein, zwei Spielen eine Konsole kauft? Die Wii / Wii U hat da wesentlich mehr Alleinstellungsmerkmale als die anderen beiden Konsolen.


> Welche an die Konsole gebunden ist und welche transferiert werden kann, verliert man die Konsole oder geht sie ohne Transfer kaputt, war es das oder etwa nicht?
> Nintendo Fan Is Unhappy With Nintendo's $200 Answer to His $400 Wii U Problem



Nein, Nintendo kann das in solchen Fällen transferieren und es wird momentan daran gearbeitet das man genau wie bei der xbox, sein Profil auf jeder anderen Wii U nutzen kann.


> Fast 6 Monate hat man einen minimalen Spieleoutput, dass ist einfach nicht okay, wenn man seine neuste Generation startet und seinen Po auf die Tribüne setzen will und vorhat da auch genug Platz einzunehmen.


 Optimal war das sicherlich nicht, da hast du wohl Recht.
MfG


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man sich wegen ein, zwei Spielen eine Konsole kauft? Die Wii / Wii U hat da wesentlich mehr Alleinstellungsmerkmale als die anderen beiden Konsolen.



Ist das wirklich so?
Immerhin hat die Playstation neben bekannten Titeln ala Heavy Rain, Uncharted, God of War usw auch noch die ganzen Japano Games. Viele davon finden auch den Weg nach Europa.
Ich denke so gravierend wird da der Unterschied garnicht sein.
Die XBox ist da schon abgeschlagener.

PS: Die Wii U würde ich mir wenn dann auch wegen 2-3 Spielen kaufen.^^
Erst später würden es vermutlich mehr werden. Aber mit Zelda, Mario und MH wäre ich gut abgedeckt.


----------



## DaStash (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Für mich sind das alles Spiele die man auch in ähnlicher Weise auf anderen Systemen bekommt(es gibt genug gute, bzw. bessere Alternativne zu Grand Tourismo  ) bzw. einfach zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, siehe GTA Serie. Aber Spiele wie Mario, die ganzen Partyspiele etc., bekommt man nicht für andere Systeme, diese erweitern sozusagen das Spieleportfolio.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Für mich sind das alles Spiele die man auch in ähnlicher Weise auf anderen Systemen bekommt(es gibt genug gute, bzw. bessere Alternativne zu Grand Tourismo  ) bzw. einfach zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, siehe GTA Serie.



Da gibt es aber noch wesentlich mehr Spiele als GT 
Ich denke >80% der Spiele kennen viele hier garnicht, es sei denn man beschäftigt sich wirklich mit der Playstation.
Das die Nintendo Konsole quasi ihr Alleinstellungsmerkmal behält streite ich garnicht ab, aber es ist eben doch schade das immer mehr Third Party Entwickler (zuletzt glaub Avalanche Studios und Insomniac Games) eine Abfuhr erteilen.


----------



## DaStash (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Dafür supportet Nintendo fleißig independent Entwicklungen, welche mittlerweile zahlreich im Nintendo E-Shop zu finden sind. Das ist zumindestens Innovationsförderung und eben genau das für was Nintendo steht. Das viele Große nicht wollen ist schade aber nicht unbedingt nachteilig, siehe Wii. Jeder der noch aktuell Spiele für für PS3 und XBOX360 released und das wird noch eine ganze Weile so gehen, kann ohne große Einschränkungen auch für die Wii U releasen. Nur wollen das eben einige aus fahdenscheinigen Gründen nicht, siehe EA, welche nicht für Wii U releasen wollen, weil angeblich die cryengine 3 nicht ordentlich auf der Wii U läuft, obwohl Crytek bereits den erfolgreichen Port verkündet hat. Is schade, ja aber kann man nicht ändern. 

MfG


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Klar ich mache aus einen Golf 3 gleich mal einen Porsche 911 warum denn nicht ?!


 
Früher konnte man den Motor eines Porsche in einen Käfer einbauen. Somit ist dein vergleich gar weniger abwegig als die übertaktung auf fast die dreifache leistung 



DaStash schrieb:


> Die wii u braucht kein oc. In vergleichbaren Spielen mit ps3 und xbox360, sieht sie jetzt schon teils deutlich besser aus, bei gleicher, bzw. leicht besserer performane. Dennoch erhält sie nicht die gleichen Spiele und das hat mehr etwas mit Entscheidungspolitik zu tun. Beispiel cryengine 3, welche bekannter Maßen auf besagten anderen Konsolen läuft. Laut EA aber nicht so wie gewünscht auf der wii u, wo aber Entwickleraussagen von crytek in die andere Richtung gehen und von einer erfolgreichen Portierung sprechen.
> 
> MfG



Sag das den Kiddies, die die Wii U unentwegt wegen mangelnder Leistung bashen. Meist vergleichen die nur CPU-Kerne und -takt, womit die Wii U natürlich auf den ersten blick meilenweit hinterher hinkt.


----------



## Shinchyko (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Sag das den Kiddies, die die Wii U unentwegt wegen mangelnder Leistung bashen. Meist vergleichen die nur CPU-Kerne und -takt, womit die Wii U natürlich auf den ersten blick meilenweit hinterher hinkt.



Betrachtet man die +-10% Leistungsunterschied zu 'PS3/Xbox 360, ist die Wii-U ja viel fortschrittlicher. (hallo 35Watt??^^) 
Ich wünsch mir nur was mehr Leistung damitse nicht untergeht wenn PS4/Xbox next rauskommt und man njo, wie beschreib ich das.. oem einfach etwas Reserve hat um zB nem Spiel ggf den letzten Feinschliff zu geben. Kaufen werde ich die Wii-U aufjedenfall sobald genug vernünftige Titel raus sind. Hab für Wii zb mehr als 3x soviele Spiele Zuhaus als PS3. Und min. 5x mehr auf der Wii überhaupt gedaddelt.  

Bei der Wii störte mich auch die Leistung. Etwas mehr wäre schon schöner gewesen. Manche Games hatten sogar mit 480p Probleme (zb The Last Storry= Thema Feinschliffleistung). Aber dafür hatt die Wii meilenweit bessere Spiele. Insbesondere zuletzt die ganzen J-RPG Games, welche eine grandiose Storry und Atmo/Gameplay hatten.

Aber njo, die Wii-U ist am anfang der Optimierungen. Da kann ganz sicher nochwas mehr rausgeholt werden. Das neue SuperMario (Also wenn Mario Galaxy(Wii) schon so derbst toll aussieht), Zelda (freu mich auf das Wind Waker Remake), Metroid (Prime am liebten), F-Zero (Bet) werden bestimt sowas von rocken wenn sie den dan rauskommen. Das wird sicher die Ps3/Xbox 360 innen Schatten stellen.


----------



## Locuza (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens können die Motion Plus Controller an der Wii-U weiter verwendet werden.


Ich finde dort hat Nintendo etwas schlecht vermarktet. 
Man hätte das weiterspulen sollen. 
Neue Sport-Spiele, neue Party-Sachen, eben das Zeug was auf der Wii eine Bombe war und jetzt bei der Wiiu besser sein könnte. 
Man präsentiert sich damit aber deutlich weniger, deutlich mehr mit dem Gamepad, was denkt denn der Durchschnittskunde darüber?
Wird dem sofort alles klar?



DaStash schrieb:


> Da wäre z. B. NFS Most Wanted, welches deutlich besser aussieht. Darüber hinaus weißt du auch das die Entwicklung erst am Anfang steht und die Hardware nicht annähernd ausgereizt wird. Da ist also noch viel Luft nach oben.
> Aber wie schon gesagt, dass ist eben nicht das worauf es Nintendo und deren Zielgruppe ankommt, siehe Verkaufzahlen der Wii, trotz so schlechter Grafik.


Schon wieder "deutlich besser"? Warum? Wegen der schärferen Schrift an einer Stelle? 
Ich finde es etwas übertrieben, aber wenn es als deutlich aufgenommen wird, von mir aus. 
Und natürlich, habe ja selber gesagt das Potential ist nicht voll ausgereizt, aber das ist das Problem. 
Bisher ist die Grafik auf Current-Gen Niveau, keine Anreize für Neukäufer, außerhalb von Leuten die Nintendo-Games mit besserer Grafik genießen wollen. 
Und wenn die Wiiu sich irgendwann allmählich absetzen könnte bei der Grafik und den Texturen ist schon die Next-Gen auf dem Feld und da interessiert es die eher Grafik orientierte Kundschaft wenig, was die Wiiu einem mehr bietet vs. Current-Gen.
Es hätte deutlich besser laufen können, wenn die Wiiu viel mehr Third-Party Ports bekommen hätte und diese in 1080p darstellen können. 
Bisher haben wir wenig Third-Party Ports, 720p und auch häufiger mal ruckeln im Vergleich. 
Da ist überhaupt kein Gewinn zu einer Wiiu zu greifen.  



> Hast du es schon mal in der Hand gehalten und praktisch eingesetzt oder urteilst du jetzt nur nach dem aussehen?
> Weil du es schon getestet und nicht für gut befunden hast? Mir scheint du weißt gar nicht zu was das Pad in der Lage ist oder?
> Doch genau das ist es aber. Es gibt keine andere vergleichbare Eingabemöglichkeit, welche das Spielkonzept so deutlich erweitert und etliche neue Möglichkeiten bietet. Gerade bei Spielen wie ZombieU, Nintendoland, Rabbits und Trine 2(insbesondere das // ein echtes Erlebnis im coop als hc Spieler) kommt dessen neue Funktion sehr gut zur Geltung


Ich hatte es selber nur kurz in der Hand und habe beim Spielen zugeschaut, der Rest kommt von Videos und Testberichten. 
Wenn eine Redaktion halt so etwas schreibt: 



> Die Frage des Touchpads…
> 
> …ist ebenfalls beantwortet: Bis auf ZombiU sowie einige Minispiele in  Nintendo Land konnte kein Spiel so kreativ mit dem Wii U GamePad  umgehen, dass es wertungsentscheidend war. Mass Effect 3 reiht sich in  die mitunter nützliche, doch letztlich unspektakuläre Nutzung ein.


Test zu Mass Effect 3 (Rollenspiel, Wii U) - 4Players

Und es mich in den Videos und Test auch wenig anspricht, dann habe ich selber natürlich keine Anreize für einen Kauf. 
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das Ding einige Sachen echt cool lösen kann, vor allem dank Touch, aber außer bei paar Einzeltiteln kann man das häufig auf Gimmicks reduzieren. 
Revolution wie Motion-Controll aus meiner Sicht Fehlanzeige. 



> Ich verstehe nicht wo das jetzt kritisch zu sehen ist? Hat ja auch nicht jedes Spiel asymetrisches Gameplay.


Eher mit der Werbung, denn es ist kein Feature was überall funktioniert. 



> 30 Mio. Kinects gabs halt beim Kauf dazu. Anhand der Spiele die das supporten sieht man ja wie gut das ankommt. Und ja, Spieler die solche Dinge nutzen können mit der geringen Latenz auch was anfangen, schließlich ermöglicht diese jetzt erstmalig, ordentliche hc Spiele spielen zu können, siehe Trine 2. Das würdest du mit move und kinect im Leben nicht hinbekommen. Und man kann ja alles schlecht reden im Sinne von, dass wäre einfach nachzumachen etc.. aber das geschieht nicht, warum auch, gibt ja für den PC nicht mal Spiele die das unterstützen.


Genau dort war es eig. das selbe Problem. Die häufig nutzlose Kinect-Sprachsteuerung oder paar PS-Move unterstütze Titel hätte man sich sparen können. 
Es ist einfach zu Inkonsistenz um einen Mehrwert zu bringen, da muss es klare Dev-Regeln geben. 

Übrigens zu den Latenzen. Das Wiiu Gamepad hat eine Latenz von 1-3 Frames (Mit TV Lag), PS-Move um die ~8 (Mit TV Lag) und Kinect ~12 (Mit TV Lag).
PlayStation Move lag analysis Blog • Blogs • Eurogamer.net

Das Wiiu Gamepad ist somit die meiste Zeit Deckungsgleich mit der Bildausgabe, selbst mit einer Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera. 

Das nächste Battel wird dann mit Kinect 2 sein, SmartGlass und Sonys Remote Vita und die haben glaube ich auch Support für normale Tablets. 
Wenn hier der Input-Lag deutlich höher ist, als beim Wiiu-Gamepad hat das für einige Games sicher weniger Wert auf einem Touch-Screen gespielt zu werden. 



> Kann ich nicht zustimmen, dass gleiche hat er ja auch schon bei der Wii und beim 3ds gesagt und lag voll daneben.


Ich habe mich nicht zu den VKZ geäußert, wo er ständig Nintendo ist d00med geschrien hat, sondern zu Iwatas CEO-Position und wie oft er seine Versprechen nicht halten konnte und seine Meinung geändert hat.
Business as usual, aber der ach so nette Mann lügt mir genau so ins Gesicht wie die anderen. 
Wenigstens gibt es oftmals nicht so dumme Kommentare wie von Crazy Ken oder den jetzigen CEO. 



> Natürlich für Nintendospieler, man will sich doch gar nicht mit Xbox und PS messen und das ist auch gut und richtig so da unterschiedliches Konzept.


Muss sie ja auch gar nicht, mir ging es nur um die VKZ und wenn man da 140 Mio. potentielle Kunden von der Konkurrenz hat, muss man die abraben oder will man nicht höher hinaus? Ist man mit seinen 100. Mio Wii Käufern zufrieden und setzt einfach wieder auf diese?



> Besser als der CoD Einheitsbrei und spielerisch sowie grafisch jedes mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.


Soll jeder wieder selber bewerten, ich sehe das nicht so schwarz/weiß. 



> Aber wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man sich wegen ein, zwei Spielen eine Konsole kauft? Die Wii / Wii U hat da wesentlich mehr Alleinstellungsmerkmale als die anderen beiden Konsolen.


Die PS360 hatte mehr exklusiv-games als die Wii. 



> Nein, Nintendo kann das in solchen Fällen transferieren und es wird momentan daran gearbeitet das man genau wie bei der xbox, sein Profil auf jeder anderen Wii U nutzen kann.


Also wenn meine Konsole kaputt geht oder mein Handheld geklaut, kann Nintendo das transferieren? 
Komisch das sie bisher lieber Entschädigungen zahlen. 
Und Profil-Übertragung wie bei den anderen hätte es von Anfang an sein müssen. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Für mich sind das alles Spiele die man auch in ähnlicher Weise auf anderen Systemen bekommt(es gibt genug gute, bzw. bessere Alternativne zu Grand Tourismo  ) bzw. einfach zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, siehe GTA Serie. Aber Spiele wie Mario, die ganzen Partyspiele etc., bekommt man nicht für andere Systeme, diese erweitern sozusagen das Spieleportfolio.
> 
> MfG


Mario-Kart z.B.? 

Forza oder einige Titel auf dem PC gibt es als Konkurrenz, aber GT ist immer noch einer der besten Vertreter, da habe ich auch auf der Wiiu nichts. 

Die ganzen Party-Spiele sind teilweise etwas abgeklungen. Hier hätte Nintendo aggressiver sein müssen und versucht erneut Hauch Leben mit der Wiiu einzubringen, aber da fehlen wieder die Games. 
Mit dem Kinect-Zeug hat Nintendo auch einen Konkurrenten bekommen. 
Sony ist es scheinbar egal. 




Rizzard schrieb:


> aber es ist eben doch schade das immer mehr Third Party Entwickler (zuletzt glaub Avalanche Studios und Insomniac Games) eine Abfuhr erteilen.


Die haben eh noch nie glaube ich auf einem Nintendo-System programmiert, in dem Sinne wäre das nichts neues. 
Eher ist es schade das auch gewohnte Thirds ihren Output beim neuem Nintendo-System zurückstellen. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Dafür supportet Nintendo fleißig independent Entwicklungen, welche mittlerweile zahlreich im Nintendo E-Shop zu finden sind. Das ist zumindestens Innovationsförderung und eben genau das für was Nintendo steht. Das viele Große nicht wollen ist schade aber nicht unbedingt nachteilig, siehe Wii. Jeder der noch aktuell Spiele für für PS3 und XBOX360 released und das wird noch eine ganze Weile so gehen, kann ohne große Einschränkungen auch für die Wii U releasen. Nur wollen das eben einige aus fahdenscheinigen Gründen nicht, siehe EA, welche nicht für Wii U releasen wollen, weil angeblich die cryengine 3 nicht ordentlich auf der Wii U läuft, obwohl Crytek bereits den erfolgreichen Port verkündet hat. Is schade, ja aber kann man nicht ändern.
> 
> MfG


Sie supporten sie gerade mit der Wiiu, davor gab es den ganzen Channel nicht. 
Und Sony macht das gerade noch viel heftiger und hat es auch schon davor gemacht. 
MS scheint die Indies zu ignorieren. 
XBLA ist jetzt tot und gab auch nicht so positive Stimmen mit der Zusammenarbeit mit MS. 
Das viele nicht wollen ist schade ja, aber sieht die Wiiu gerade nach einem Erbe des Wii-Erfolgs aus? 
Für mich nicht, für mich sieht das nach einem Game-Cube Erben aus. 
Oder überrascht Nintendo wieder und in 2 Jahren haben sie 40 Mio-Stück verkauft? 

Und EA okay, die können von mir aus fadenscheinig sein, aber verflucht was ist mit dem Rest? 
Das mit der CryEngine 3 trifft nicht zu. 
Ein Crytek-Mitarbeiter meinte Crysis 3 lief ganz gut auf der Wiiu, aber wegen politischen Entscheidungen gibt es keinen Port. 
Die Frostbite 2 Testläufe waren laut DICE nicht vielversprechend, Battlefield 3 hat wohl etwas andere Anforderungen, als ein Crysis 3. 
Der Engine-Dev meinte GPU und RAM sind nice, CPU ist meh. 

Das Problem bei den meisten anderen ist wohl einfach der geringe Verbreitungsgrad und hier mangelt es der Wiiu massiv an Argumenten für die Konsole. 
Wie gesagt, Nintendo hat es bisher vergeigt den Schneeball ins Rollen zu bringen. 
War haben sie es vor? 6 Monate lang war es scheinbar nicht nötig. 



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Sag das den Kiddies, die die Wii U unentwegt wegen mangelnder Leistung bashen. Meist vergleichen die nur CPU-Kerne und -takt, womit die Wii U natürlich auf den ersten blick meilenweit hinterher hinkt.


Du kannst auch den Rest der CPU vergleichen, wird nicht viel besser ausfallen.
Bei der GPU und der Speichergröße dagegen schon.


----------



## chiquita (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*

@ Locuza : Der Knackpunkt ist nicht wie viele Exklusiv Titel, sondern wie viel Erfolg diese auch haben, Nintendo kann mit seinen Exklusiv Titeln Rekorde brechen wie kein anderer, weil die Spiele einfach in Schaaren weggehen siehe hier Nintendo: Verkaufszahlen zu einigen First Party-Titeln , und wenn man dann sieht wie sich Microsoft damit rühmen muss dass sich die gesamte Halo Reihe die aus 8 Teilen besteht insgesamt nur 50 millionen mal verkauft hat  ist das schon ein Armutszeugnis. 

Das Erfolgskonzept von Nintendo war nie Leistungsstarke Hardware und das kannst du noch so oft hervorheben, das wird sich nciht ändern^^, Das Erfolgskonzept von Nintendo war schon immer Innovation und wenn es an dieser gemangelt hat, hat man gesehen, dass es nicht funktioniert hat siehe Gamecube.

Nintendo Konsolen bieten was neues, ich wüsste jetzt nicht wieso man die PS4 der PS3 gegenüber bevorzugen sollte, das einzige was sie bietet ist ein Hardware Upgrade mehr nicht ( und nur wegen einem Bissel besserer Grafik eine neue Konsole zu kaufen ist auch nicht das Gelbe von Ei  ) . Innovation kam schon immer von Nintendo und das ist Fakt, siehe DS, siehe Wii, siehe Wii U , sogar das verdammte Steuerkreuz haben sie erfunden bzw. sie waren als erste Klug genug die Kreuzform zu patentieren   und nun folgt dasselbe wie damals bei der PS3 und Xbox 360 als MS und Sony realisiert haben dass Bewegungsteuerung in sind. Zufall dass es aufeinmal Playstation Move und Kinect gab ? , ich denke nicht, sogar auf der Vorstellung der PS4 wurde angepriesen dass man auf der Vita, wenn man sie denn besitzt auf diese das Gameplay streamen kann, wenn grad der Fernseher besetzt ist auch das halte ich für keinen Zufall. Irgendwo kommen die Ideen her und ich kann dir garantieren, dass Sony an diesem Punkt Lizenzgebühren an Nintendo zahlen muss  .

Wo ich dir aber Voll und ganz zustimmen muss ist, diese leicht Zurückgebliebene Marketing von Nintendo ^^, das könnten sie in der Tat besser machen.


----------



## Locuza (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



> The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword – 3,52 Millionen Kopien


Schon ein Armutszeugnis wie schlecht sich Zelda verkauft. 

Ich kann es halt auch drehen, Just Dance ging auch ab wie nichts, ebenso das Singstar Zeug und Eyetoy Bla von Sony. 
Gewisse Spiele haben einfach eine teilweise brutale Masse. 
Das Rayman Rabbid Ding hat sich auch besser verkauft als das erste AC1. 

Aber volle Zustimmung, Nintendo backt Brötchen die man wenn man morgens nicht ansteht ab 9 Uhr schon nicht mehr kaufen kann. 


Ich finde dabei nicht, dass es Gamecube an Innovationen gemangelt hat, es gab schon einiges, spielerisch, als auch teilweise von der Hardware her, was interessant war und es gab gute Hardware dazu. 
Die Wiiu verkauft sich aktuell schlechter, als der Gamecube (NPD-Zahlen). 

Die PS4 setzt mehr vom bewährten, aber halt verfeinert, so sieht für mich die Wiiu auch aus. 
Die PS4 verbessert sich bei der Grafik, dass OS wird verbessert, Multi-Media-features kommen dazu, share-button, move ist wieder mit dabei, eyetoy kamera, Lautsprecher beim Controller, Touchpad beim Controller für das Browsen, Spiele während des Herunterladens starten. 
MS mit ähnlichem Zeug, halt noch Kinect 2, und Kinect bietet mir völlige Bewegungsfreiheit, ja gut ein verbessertes Eyetoy wenn man so will. 
Die Wiiu eben auch mit besserer Hardware, besserem OS, einem Gamepad, was ebenso unten erweitert wird, ähnlich wie die ersten Konzepte wo man ein Gameboy an die Gamecube Anschloss oder wie beim DS. 
Natürlich auch hier mit etwas mehr Möglichkeiten. 
Die PS3 hatte auch mit der PSP damals Remote-Play, mit der Vita setzt man wieder darauf mit mehr Verzahnung. 
MS setzt auch auf Smartglass, da muss man schauen, ob es von der Latenz und der Unterstützung überhaupt zu etwas taugt. 

Eher sehe ich, dass die Lösungen teilweise verschiedene Schwerpunkte bei ihren Produkt-Features haben.  

Und wer wem was klaut ist mühselig zu diskutieren. 

Und ja das Marketing könnten sie deutlich verbessern. Das verbessert Gott sei Dank auch Sony. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Spots erinnern, wo eine Frau auf dem Klo saß, es keinen Kontext gab und dann Playsation stand. 
Einfach nur dafaq. 
Ganz zu schweigen von den teilweise rassistischen Fehltritten. 
Aber jetzt gibt es eine neue Marketing-Agentur und Nintendo sollte sich lieber auch umsehen.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Und ja das Marketing könnten sie deutlich verbessern. Das verbessert Gott sei Dank auch Sony. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Spots erinnern, wo eine Frau auf dem Klo saß, es keinen Kontext gab und dann Playsation stand.
> Einfach nur dafaq.
> Ganz zu schweigen von den teilweise rassistischen Fehltritten.



Ich glaub daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.
Playstation 3 Werbespot Commercial - YouTube

Ich hab auch nie ganz den Slogan verstanden "Playstation 2 - The third Place".


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Schon ein Armutszeugnis wie schlecht sich Zelda verkauft.


 
Auch schon mal aufs Datum geachtet? Die Nachricht ist über ein Jahr alt, also wurde erst kurz nach dem Release des Spieles geschrieben 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nie ganz den Slogan verstanden "Playstation 2 - The third Place".



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass dies eine Anspielung auf die Third Party Produkten sei - sprich dass alle Spiele bei ihnen rauskommen, die nicht dirkt von Sega (Anfangs, zu Dreamcast Zeiten), Nintendo oder Microsoft produziert wurden, auf der PS2 zu finden seien. The "third place" war halt so gemeint: der Platz, wo sich alle third party Spiele tummeln

Ob dies wirklich so gemeint war, kann ich nur spekulieren, aber eine bessere Erklärung finde ich auch nicht


----------



## Locuza (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Auch schon mal aufs Datum geachtet? Die Nachricht ist über ein Jahr alt, also wurde erst kurz nach dem Release des Spieles geschrieben


 Das Spiel kam im November 2011 heraus. 
Die Zahlen sind nach ungefähr einem halben Jahr und viel mehr kommt für gewöhnlich nicht nach. 

Das war aber nur ein Counter-Part dafür, dass sich Halo nur 50 mal insgesamt verkauft hat, Zelda ist da nicht besser.


----------



## chiquita (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das war aber nur ein Counter-Part dafür, dass sich Halo nur 50 mal insgesamt verkauft hat, Zelda ist da nicht besser.


 
Nur dass Nintendo nicht damit prahlt  demnach ist dieser Vergleich etwas Stumpf. Nintendo verteidigt mit der Zelda immernoch die Erfolgreichste Action/Adventure Reihe die nicht "Casual" ist. Halo ist nur ein abgestumpfter Shooter wie jeder Shooter  , nimmt man allein New Super Mario Bros und Mario Kart Wii, bricht man alle Halo Rekorde die in über 10 Jahren aufgestellt wurden in gerade einmal zwei Jahren mit nur zwei Spielen. DAS ist traurig xD . Kinect zähle ich nicht, dass wurde genauso wie Wii Sports "Aufgezwungen", alles andere ist Konsolen Übergreifend wie zB. Just Dance.


----------



## DaStash (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Oder Wii Sports. 

MfG


----------



## Amigo (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

*Die CPU soll von 1.24GHz auf 3.24 GHz ... übertaktet werden.

*Auf 3,24GHz? 
Gibt es irgendeinen, technisch halbwegs versierten, Menschen auf der Erde der das geglaubt hat?


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Amigo schrieb:


> *Die CPU soll von 1.24GHz auf 3.24 GHz ... übertaktet werden.
> 
> *Auf 3,24GHz?
> Gibt es irgendeinen, technisch halbwegs versierten, Menschen auf der Erde der das geglaubt hat?


 
Halte ich für technisch nicht unmöglich.

Je nachdem, wie weit Nintendo die CPU der Wii-U bisher untertaktet hat.


----------



## Locuza (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Halte ich für technisch nicht unmöglich.


 Ist es aber, es ist völlig aus dem Takt-Range vom Design, die CPU hat laut Marcan (Wiiu Hacker) nicht einmal so einen hohen Multiplikator, um so etwas zu schaffen.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Halte ich für technisch nicht unmöglich.
> 
> Je nachdem, wie weit Nintendo die CPU der Wii-U bisher untertaktet hat.


 
Wir reden hier aber von 160% mehr Takt.
Nintendo müsste bis jetzt die CPU als sehr stark untertaktet haben, was absolut keinen Sinn macht. Zudem müsste die CPU auch weit mehr als 3,2 GHZ schaffen da die CPU sonst am Limit laufen würde und viele Wii U nach dem Update instabil wären oder gar nicht mehr booten. Kurz, solch eine Taktsteigerung ist nicht möglich.
Ich glaube schon dass Nintendo die Taktraten der CPU / GPU anheben kann, aber ich gehe da von 10 - 15% aus.


----------



## chiquita (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon dass Nintendo die Taktraten der CPU / GPU anheben kann, aber ich gehe da von 10 - 15% aus.


S
Ich halte zwar auch die 3,2 GHz für schwachsinn, jedoch sind auch nur 15% untertrieben, schließlich ist alleine der 750CL welche die Basis für die Wii U CPU ist in der der Lage einen Takt von 1 GHz anzusteuern und das bei 9 Watt Verbrauch, wenn man nun bedenkt dass diese CPU im 90nm Design daherkommt, halte ich es sogar für sehr wahscheinlich, dass die Wii U weitaus mehr mit seinen 45 nm (oder waren es 40 nm ? ) leisten kann als ein Uralter Chip im 90nm Design ^^, denke da so an maximal 1,8-2 GHz, Vorausgesetzt Nintendo hatte es eh geplant um erstmal zu beobachten wie sich das System bewährt, wenn es untertaktet läuft.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



chiquita schrieb:


> S
> Ich halte zwar auch die 3,2 GHz für schwachsinn, jedoch sind auch nur 15% untertrieben, schließlich ist alleine der 750CL welche die Basis für die Wii U CPU ist in der der Lage einen Takt von 1 GHz anzusteuern und das bei 9 Watt Verbrauch, wenn man nun bedenkt dass diese CPU im 90nm Design daherkommt, halte ich es sogar für sehr wahscheinlich, dass die Wii U weitaus mehr mit seinen 45 nm (oder waren es 40 nm ? ) leisten kann als ein Uralter Chip im 90nm Design ^^, denke da so an maximal 1,8-2 GHz, Vorausgesetzt Nintendo hatte es eh geplant um erstmal zu beobachten wie sich das System bewährt, wenn es untertaktet läuft.



Ah ja woher weisst du denn, dass Nitendo das so geplant hat? Um alle Spiele auf die "langsame" Performance zu optimieren/drosseln und dann Jahre später normal zu takten? Unlogisch iwie


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Haben die beim 3ds nicht auch an der Taktschraube gedreht? Hat hier mal irgendwer geschrieben. 

MfG


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Da hier niemand belegbare Insider-Informationen besitzt, sind alle hier in den Raum gestellten Informationen reine Spekulationen.

Das gilt sowohl für die Annahme, die Wii-U könne so hoch übertaktet werden, als auch für das Gegenteil.

Wir werden sehen, wozu Nintendo mit der Wii-U fähig ist.


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Locuza schrieb:


> Und EA okay, die können von mir aus fadenscheinig sein, aber verflucht was ist mit dem Rest?
> Das mit der CryEngine 3 trifft nicht zu.
> Ein Crytek-Mitarbeiter meinte Crysis 3 lief ganz gut auf der Wiiu, aber wegen politischen Entscheidungen gibt es keinen Port.
> Die Frostbite 2 Testläufe waren laut DICE nicht vielversprechend, Battlefield 3 hat wohl etwas andere Anforderungen, als ein Crysis 3.
> Der Engine-Dev meinte GPU und RAM sind nice, CPU ist meh.


Ich habs gewußt. Ein Entwickler eines crowdfunding Projektes, welches für die Wii U umgesetzt wird, bestätigte auf Anfrage, dass die Potrtierung nicht schwierig sei und die cryengine 3 die Wii U vollständig unterstütze. CryEngine 3 Support für Wii U abermals bestätigt - Wii U News

Ich sags ja, eine rein politische Entscheidung von EA, weil die mit ihrem Origin nicht auf Nintendos Plattform rumspielen dürfen. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, eine rein politische Entscheidung von EA, weil die mit ihrem Origin nicht auf Nintendos Plattform rumspielen dürfen.
> 
> MfG



Darf EA denn auf XBox Next und PS4 mit Origin rumpfuschen?


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

ich hab grad gelesen das sie nicht übertaktet wurden ist, sondern wieder auf realtaktraten läuft, also die cpu soll angbelich nur untertaktet gewehsen sein und da ja nun so gut wie niemand weiß was wirklich in der wii u verbaut ist könnte das ja so hinkommen oder ?



> Die Informationen sind falsch! Der Prozessor wurde nicht übertaktet,  sondern er wurde schlicht freigeschaltet, der reale Takt. Zuerst lief er  also untertaktet (Stichwort Underclocking, beim PC ist das  allgegenwärtig, wenn ein Prozessor im Leerlauf läuft), um die  Tauglichkeit im Alltag zu messen- jetzt wurde es offenbar  freigeschaltet. Wie beim 3DS auch schon geschehen. Freischaltung eines  2. CPU-Kerns, Freischaltung von mehr Arbeitsspeicher für die Spiele!  Genauso läufts bei der WiiU auch. Wer denkt, die WiiU wäre zu nichts  besserem im Stande als Playstation 3 oder Xbox 360, der wird sich bald  gewaltig umgucken.


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Darf EA denn auf XBox Next und PS4 mit Origin rumpfuschen?



Gute Frage, keine Ahnung.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Das kann ich mir nämlich genau so wenig vorstellen (schließlich gibts Origin auf der current Gen auch nicht).
Also wäre EAs Begründung doch absurd.


----------



## Shinchyko (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> ich hab grad gelesen das sie nicht übertaktet wurden ist, sondern wieder auf realtaktraten läuft, also die cpu soll angbelich nur untertaktet gewehsen sein und da ja nun so gut wie niemand weiß was wirklich in der wii u verbaut ist könnte das ja so hinkommen oder ?


 

Wo hast du das gelesen, würde das gerne zurechteditieren. natürlich mit dem nötigen dank an dich


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Wo hast du das gelesen, würde das gerne zurechteditieren. natürlich mit dem nötigen dank an dich



Nintendo Wii U - Hat das letzte Update die CPU/GPU übertaktet? habs von dort  ..1 einzige person hat dort ein komment gelassen und dieser ist es ^^  keine ahnung ob dir das was bringt aber egal ^^


----------



## Shinchyko (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Hmm, dachte es könnte eine zuverlässigere Quelle sein. Njo trotzdem danke 

Aber es könnte natürlich sein, das die Wii-U im "Idle" net alle Kerne nutzte und etwas untertaktet war und deshalb das Betriebssystem langsamer geladen wurde. Vlt hat man mit dem Update einen "Boost" eingefügt der das ganze etwas schneller gestaltet. Denke nähmlich kaum, das Nintendo in die Software soviele Fehler eingeführt hat, das am ende ne Lahme Kiste rauskommt. Die machen doch schließlich oft genug ihre Hausaufgaben^^


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habs gewußt. Ein Entwickler eines crowdfunding Projektes, welches für die Wii U umgesetzt wird, bestätigte auf Anfrage, dass die Potrtierung nicht schwierig sei und die cryengine 3 die Wii U vollständig unterstütze. CryEngine 3 Support für Wii U abermals bestätigt - Wii U News
> 
> Ich sags ja, eine rein politische Entscheidung von EA, weil die mit ihrem Origin nicht auf Nintendos Plattform rumspielen dürfen.
> 
> MfG


Das war genau meine Aussage. 




> welche nicht für Wii U releasen wollen, weil angeblich die cryengine 3 nicht ordentlich auf der Wii U läuft


Das war deine Aussage, wo du wohl etwas verwechselt hast. 
Das die CryEngine3 gut läuft war bekannt, DICE meinte die FB2 lief nicht so gut. 
Bei Crysis 3 wurde auch gleich am Anfang von Crytek gesagt , dass es eine politische Entscheidung war, dass es keinen Wiiu Release gibt.


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Hmm, dachte es könnte eine zuverlässigere Quelle sein. Njo trotzdem danke
> 
> Aber es könnte natürlich sein, das die Wii-U im "Idle" net alle Kerne nutzte und etwas untertaktet war und deshalb das Betriebssystem langsamer geladen wurde. Vlt hat man mit dem Update einen "Boost" eingefügt der das ganze etwas schneller gestaltet. Denke nähmlich kaum, das Nintendo in die Software soviele Fehler eingeführt hat, das am ende ne Lahme Kiste rauskommt. Die machen doch schließlich oft genug ihre Hausaufgaben^^



hmm naja mal sehn ob sich nintendo noch dazu äußert oder so. ^^ vilei is ja was dran oder auch nich..


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Nein.


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Das war genau meine Aussage.
> 
> Das war deine Aussage, wo du wohl etwas verwechselt hast.
> Das die CryEngine3 gut läuft war bekannt, DICE meinte die FB2 lief nicht so gut.
> Bei Crysis 3 wurde auch gleich am Anfang von Crytek gesagt , dass es eine politische Entscheidung war, dass es keinen Wiiu Release gibt.



Und davon hab ich die ganze Zeit geredet. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Hmm, dachte es könnte eine zuverlässigere Quelle sein. Njo trotzdem danke
> 
> Aber es könnte natürlich sein, das die Wii-U im "Idle" net alle Kerne nutzte und etwas untertaktet war und deshalb das Betriebssystem langsamer geladen wurde. Vlt hat man mit dem Update einen "Boost" eingefügt der das ganze etwas schneller gestaltet. Denke nähmlich kaum, das Nintendo in die Software soviele Fehler eingeführt hat, das am ende ne Lahme Kiste rauskommt. Die machen doch schließlich oft genug ihre Hausaufgaben^^



Die haben doch einfach Cool 'n' Quiet deaktiviert - Boost! 
Gibt es eigentlich überhaupt eine einzige Quelle von Nitendo die ihren "Boost" beschreibt? In der Regel gibt's doch Changelogs zu den Updates? Nitendo hätte doch schon lange die Gerüchte bestätigt oder dementiert?


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die haben doch einfach Cool 'n' Quiet deaktiviert - Boost!
> Gibt es eigentlich überhaupt eine einzige Quelle von Nitendo die ihren "Boost" beschreibt? In der Regel gibt's doch Changelogs zu den Updates? Nitendo hätte doch schon lange die Gerüchte bestätigt oder dementiert?



es gibt changelogs, aber da steht nix über Cpu und Gpu taktung..halt nur dass das alles etwas schneller lädt..und nintendo hat noch nichts bestätigt oder dementiert. soweit ich weiß.
 .


----------



## chiquita (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ah ja woher weisst du denn, dass Nitendo das so geplant hat? Um alle Spiele auf die "langsame" Performance zu optimieren/drosseln und dann Jahre später normal zu takten? Unlogisch iwie


 
Naja unlogisch ist das eigentlich nicht. Wurde beim 3DS genauso gemacht, außerdem sollte es das geringste Problem sein bei bestimmten spielen gewisse Frequenzen anzusteuern, also wenn es daran scheitern sollte wüsste ich auch nicht wie das mit Nintendo weitergehen sollte  , schließlich läuft im Wii-Modus, die Wii U einfach mit zwei deaktivierten Kernen und einer Taktet sich auf 729 MHz runter.

@ ExtremeTerror: Nintendo ist immer relativ schüchtern was Hardware Specs. betrifft ^^ , man tut sich sogar schwer auf der Nintendo Seite selber auch nur irgendwas über den zusätzlich freigeschalteten Kern des 3DS zu finden, da werden die es bei der Wii U garantiert nciht einfacher machen.^^


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Also trotz aller Logik haltet ihr 3.2 Ghz für möglich?


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Wieso nicht auch an Wahrsager glauben.

Ich glaub ich übertakte meine CPU demnächst auch auf 9 GHZ.^^


----------



## chiquita (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Locuza schrieb:


> Also trotz aller Logik haltet ihr 3.2 Ghz für möglich?


 
Keiner hält 3,2 Ghz für möglich, zumindest hat das hier in dem Thread keiner für logisch gehalten^^, jedoch liegt es im Bereich des Möglich den Prozesssor moderat zu "übertakten" oder  auf den Grundtakt zu bringen, für den er Vorgesehen war, ich denke da aber auch nicht an mehr als 2 GHz, alles andere wäre etwas unrealistisch.


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Es wäre schon sehr unwahrscheinlich überhaupt mehr als 1 Mhz zu sehen. 
Bei mobilen Konsolen könnte es noch irgendwo Sinn machen wegen dem Akku, aber bei einer stationären Konsole wird eig. immer das Design festgelegt und dabei nichts mehr gemacht.


----------



## chiquita (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Und was spricht dagegen ? , Bei der PSP war es dasselbe Spiel. Der Chip war in der Lage 333 MHz anzusteuern,  hat aber zu Beginn nur 222 MHz benutzt, dann auf einmal wurden 333 MHz benutzt ?  das wäre doch Kontra Akku indiziert ^^ , beim  N64 genauso, man konnte einfach mal den Arbeitsspeicher erweitern , also so ganz ernst scheinen es die Konsolenhersteller mit den festgelegten Designs nicht zu nehmen ^^


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Die PSP hatte 222 Mhz um den Akku zu schonen, später gab es auch den 333 Mhz Modus für anspruchsvollere Games, dass es dem Akku weniger gut tat, sollte klar sein. 
Hier gibt es die Balance-Frage, aufgrund des Akkus. 
Entwickler konnten sich aber entscheiden welches Profil sie auswählen. 
Macht das bei einer stationären Konsole Sinn? 

Der N64 mit seinen Ram-Modulen hatte es auch deutlich einfacher und simpler, solche Sachen kannst du Heutzutage nicht bringen.


----------



## chiquita (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Und was macht dich so sicher zu wissen dass diese 1,2 GHz der Wii U das finale Design ist ? , schließlich wurde dieser Takt von einem Hacker herausgefunden und Nintendo hat nie ein Statement dazu abgegeben. Du spekulierst an diesem Punkt genauso wie ich.


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Weil die Wiiu damit erschienen ist. 
Welchen Grund könnte es haben, die Wiiu nicht anfangs mit >1.2 Ghz zu releasen?


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Welchen Grund hatte es beim 3ds?

MfG


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Thema Akku und hat die 3DS überhaupt etwas nachträglich verändert bekommen?


----------



## Shinchyko (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

@Locuza. Kenne mich mim 3DS leider net aus^^

Aber anner Software (Betriebssystem) der Wii-U kann dochnet so dermaßen viel Performance rausgeholt werden. Da muss doch iwas andres rumgewurschtelt worden sein. Sollte das wirklich pur Software sein, dan haben dien waschechten Praktikanten drangesetzt. Und das ist doch nun echt nicht der Stil von Nintendo.


----------



## chiquita (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Da wurde Nachträglich ein Chip freigeschaltet und die Rechenleistung der CPU um 25 % erweitert.

@Shinchyko: Das OS der Wii U läuft unabhängig auf einem zweiten ARM Prozessor der ebenfalls auf dem Chip untergebracht ist, da muss also pervers viel an der Software gemacht worden sein. Und scheinbar soll das noch schneller werden, die haben wohl echt schlampig programmiert zu Beginn ^^


----------



## Shinchyko (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



chiquita schrieb:


> Da wurde Nachträglich ein Chip freigeschaltet und die Rechenleistung der CPU um 25 % erweitert.
> 
> @Shinchyko: Das OS der Wii U läuft unabhängig auf einem zweiten ARM Prozessor der ebenfalls auf dem Chip untergebracht ist, da muss also pervers viel an der Software gemacht worden sein. Und scheinbar soll das noch schneller werden, die haben wohl echt schlampig programmiert zu Beginn ^^


 
Wegem Chip: Quelle?

Und 2.: Ahh ok^^ Und Rofl. Dan hat Nintendo beim OS ja dan derbst gefailt


----------



## Locuza (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Aber anner Software (Betriebssystem) der Wii-U kann dochnet so dermaßen viel Performance rausgeholt werden. Da muss doch iwas andres rumgewurschtelt worden sein. Sollte das wirklich pur Software sein, dan haben dien waschechten Praktikanten drangesetzt. Und das ist doch nun echt nicht der Stil von Nintendo.


Doch kann man, Software ist beinahe die halbe Miete. Bei Android 4.1 lief das ganze System dann auch deutlich besser.
Nintendo war vielleicht zu schnell dran und hat unoptimiert released. 
Aber Nintendo sollte auch so Defizite haben. 
MS hat einen ganzen Windows-Kernel als Vorarbeit und Sony hat da auch viel investiert. 



chiquita schrieb:


> Da wurde Nachträglich ein Chip freigeschaltet und die Rechenleistung der CPU um 25 % erweitert.
> 
> @Shinchyko: Das OS der Wii U läuft unabhängig auf einem zweiten ARM Prozessor der ebenfalls auf dem Chip untergebracht ist, da muss also pervers viel an der Software gemacht worden sein. Und scheinbar soll das noch schneller werden, die haben wohl echt schlampig programmiert zu Beginn ^^


1. Legit source? 
2. Nein es läuft auf der Wiiu CPU, der ARM-Kern kümmert sich nur um die Security. 
Edit: "Starlet" (ARM-Core) kümmert sich auch um mehr, um viel Verwaltung, ausgeführt wird der Kernel aber in den PPC-Cores. 

Source @ Marcan 

https://twitter.com/marcan42



> *Héctor Martín*             ‏@*marcan42*  22 Mär
> @*monocasa*
> 
> 
> The OS runs on all cores (it's a kernel, it has to be able to run on  every core). Starlet has three IPC queues, one per PPC core.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Darf EA denn auf XBox Next und PS4 mit Origin rumpfuschen?


Zumindest bei Sony dürfen sie es und MS wird auch kaum nein sagen. 
Wegen dem Onlinepass hat sich von denen ja auch keiner beschwert.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Sony dürfen sie es und MS wird auch kaum nein sagen.



Hast du dazu eine Quelle?
Ich bin mir da eben noch nicht sicher, da Origin auf PS360 auch nicht zu finden war.
Ich weis auch nicht ob Sony neben seinem PSN noch Origin haben will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Nein, ich hab keine Quelle, weil ich zu faul zum Suchen bin. 
Sony hat nur behauptet, dass sie keinen Onlinezwang verwenden werden, es aber dem Entwicklern entscheiden lassen, ob er den für Games verwenden wird. 

Ein Origin wie auf dem PC wird es auf den Konsolen sicher nicht geben, aber die Spiele von manchen Publishern werden wohl an einen Account gebunden sein. 
Irgendwas musste ich auf der PS3 vor kurzem auch bei Ubisoft registrieren lassen, damit ich es starten konnte.


----------



## Ryle (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

Ganz bestimmt. Und weil die ganzen Hacker, Modder und vor allem Developer alle unfähig sind, haben die das im Vorfeld nicht bemerkt und völlig umsonst die Entwicklungen für das eigentlich technische Meisterwerk eingestellt...

Hab gehört man kann den Controller per Update in einen 4k 3D Projektor flashen !


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update]*

ich glaube eher in der wii sitzen kleine chinesische kinder die nur mehr strampeln müssen .


----------



## Atel79 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update Nr. 2]]*

Meines wissen nach gibt es den expresso nicht mit 1,24 GHz sondern nur mit 1,6 oder 3,24 GHz. Und der expresso ist auch kein power pc er basiert nur auf der Architektur. 


Apparently Nintendo's upcoming Wii U game console isn't powered by a Power 7 processor after all, as was previously believed to be the case. IBM took to Twitter to clarify that fact, while offering a somewhat vague clue as to what hardware the Wii U will be running.

"Wii U chip clarification: It's a 'Power-based microprocessor,'" @IBMWatson stated in a Twitter post.

Previous information seemed to suggest the Wii U would tap into IBM's Power 7 architecture, but IBM chalked that up to a miscommunication in a followup tweet.

"Pardon the error. It's a custom chip built on Power Architecture base," the company said.


----------



## Locuza (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update Nr. 2]]*

1.24 Ghz, Broadway als Grundlage, Custom-Chip, weil es gab in der Konstellation keinen CL750, auch das Layout der L1-Caches hat sich verändert.


----------



## Shinchyko (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von einer übertaktung der CPU und GPU [Update Nr. 3] Nintendo nimmt dazu keiner Stellung.*

So, letztes Update von meiner Seite aus. Mehr geht nemmer 

*siehe Anfang*


----------



## Jackjan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von OC der CPU und GPU [Letztes Update] Nintendo nimmt dazu keine Stellung.*

Egal, was sie dort gemacht haben im Endeffekt, es kommt leider etwas spät, aber trotzdem genau richtig, denn meine Wii U ist schon versandt


----------



## Shinchyko (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wii U dank Softwareupdate deutlich leistungsfähiger? Gerüchte von OC der CPU und GPU [Letztes Update] Nintendo nimmt dazu keine Stellung.*



Jackjan schrieb:


> Interessant wäre doch mal, wenn sich da Modder ranmachen und einfach mal schauen, wie es mit den Taktraten nun läuft.


 
Wie in vorherigen Posts zu lesen gibt es keine veränderung des Wattverbrauchts. Aber schaden würde es trotzdem net^^


----------



## xpSyk (21. Mai 2013)

Alleine bei dem Vergleich Win / Linux sieht man ja was ein gutes OS ausmacht


----------

